# AUG/SEPT 2WW TESTERS.......TTC with TX



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

New home for Aug/Sept 2wwers......everyone's welcome to come and join in posting 

Love and luck 





Member Name ,Test Date ,Treatment ,Outcome

tizzywizz,1 Aug,IVF, 
debbie121,1 Aug,IVF, 
calendula,1 Aug,IVF, 
bodia,1 Aug,IVF, 
Minkey,1 Aug,IUI, 
ClaireL65,1 Aug,IVF, 
gigglygirl,1 Aug,IVF, 
debbie2,3 Aug,IVF, 
Kehlan,4 Aug,IUI, 
natgirl,4 Aug,IVF, 
bunnylover,5 Aug,IVF, 
sarah30,5 Aug,FET,  
joanne3,6 Aug,IVF, 
blue eyes,8 Aug,ICSI, 
KerryB,8 Aug,ICSI, 
tracie b,9 Aug,FET, 
Nova,9 Aug,IUI, 
icky,9 Aug,ICSI, 
as220375,10 Aug,IUI, 
Lisa (Irish),12 Aug,IVF,  
sardonic sunflower,13 Aug,IVF, 
Pears,13 Aug,IVF
wannabemum07,14 Aug,IVF, 
skiwizard,14 Aug,FET, 
briergirl,14 Aug,DE, 
Monkey2007,15 Aug,IVF, 
Widgey,15 Aug,ICSI, 
pingpong,16 Aug,FET, 
Biker Girl,16 Aug,S/C, 
smith16,16 Aug,IVF, 
rhonda,17 Aug,ICSI, 
tiggymj8,17 Aug,IUI, 
Didsy,20 Aug,FET, 
hanadiz,20 Aug,ICSI, 
JUMP,21 Aug,ICSI, 
smeghead,21 Aug,IVF, 
BarbWill,21 Aug,IVF, 
Louj,22 Aug,IUI, 
flowerpot,22 Aug,IVF, 
strawberries,23 Aug,IVF, 
jo_robinson01,24 Aug,Clom, 
victoria31,24 Aug,FET, 
Sarah2007,24 Aug,ICSI, 
sallyanne1,26 Aug,ICSI, 
stellamcg,26 Aug,IUI, 
*katie*,27 Aug,ICSI, 
smiling girl,27 Aug,FET, 
NickyB71,28 Aug,IVF, 
kasey,29 Aug,FET, 
Heffalump,30 Aug,ICSI, 
Veitchy,30 Aug,ICSI, 
Sukie,31 Aug,IVF
m1234,31 Aug,ICSI, 
snic,31 Aug,IVF, 
mazv,31 Aug,IVF, 
wouldloveababycat,31 Aug,Clom, 


Love, luck and babydust,



Much love, Lizzy xxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Chelle, Diane and Locket ~ so sorry to see you news, such sad news to catch up on. Be kind to yourselves....sending many hugs 

Nova ~ aw Weineraners are so gorgeous....beautiful colour. Would love to see a pic of her  Have a good time when you go away 

Icky ~ welcome to the thread......hope your DH is still looking after you 

Much luck to all the Aug 1st testers tomorrow Tizzy, Debbie, Cal, Bodia, Minkey and Claire      

Lizzy xxx


----------



## calendula (Apr 21, 2007)

Hi everyone

After much hand wringing and general angst I ended up testing early. I did my first one on Friday and had a faint second line appear. I tested on Sat and Sunday and the line was stronger each time. I tested today with a digital and it said 'pregant' and I just cried and cried and cried with joy.           

I'm still racing to the test every five minutes to look at it and make sure that it is really true. I'm in total shock and am completely over the moon. This is the best day of my life. I phoned my clinic today and they do scans at 7 weeks for IVF patients - so I have one booked for 20th August- I can't wait!

Goodluck to everyone who is testing tomorrow    and in the future.

All the best to everyone
Cal xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Oh Cal, thats fantastic news.......congratulations 

Enjoy every wonderful moment and be very happy and healthy hun!!

Lizzy xxx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Calendula - Congratulations        


Well done on your BFP!

Minkey x


----------



## debbie121 (Mar 26, 2002)

Congrats Calendula 

so happy for you love hope you have a wonderfull 9 months enjoy the best part of this journey.


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

OMG - I got a BFP too!!!!!!!!!  I can not believe it...................but I have done two tests already so it must be right!

Good luck to all the other 1st Aug testers


----------



## Grumpygirl (Oct 24, 2004)

Congrats on the  s Minkey and Calendula! Fab news, so pleased for you.

I'm testing today after tx in Greece, have been reading your thread but not joining in but thinking of you all. I didn't pee stick and have my beta booked for this morning. SOOOOOOOOOOOOOO nervous now, I woke up at 5.30am and feel just so edgy. Guess that's normal.

Anyway, well done and enjoy!
Love
Giggly
xx


----------



## icky (Oct 6, 2005)

Cal and Minkey - thats fantastic news!  what a great way to start the day 

        

Icky

xxx


----------



## sarah30 (Feb 10, 2006)

Morning all


Congrats to all the      


     

I was a naughty girl on Monday (only day10 following transfer!!) I had a change of discharge and was worrying AF was coming. I tested that night and guess what it was   I am in complete shock.

I am going to test again on Friday and hope its still positive.

Take Care all

Sarah xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Minkey ~ yey!! Congratulations  

Sarah ~ oh thats looking really good for Friday hun.....congratulations to you too 

Gigglygirl and all the other testers today        

Lizzy xxx


----------



## bodia (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi All,

Looks like we are on a roll...

Afetr 6 IUI's and 2 IVF's...I got a 

Tested early on Sunday. 

i]Today it officially test date so...[/i]

Did a clearblue test this morning (only the 8th HPT for me! ) and it was positive!!!!!

Hooray!!!

Have a scan booked for Thurs 23rd. 

In the meantime, will get first HCG results this afternoon, and have another blood test tomorrow.

Take care all

xxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Woohoooo Bodia 

Fab news.....congratulations!!!

xxx


----------



## tizzywizz (Mar 17, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

so sorry to break the trend!!! It was sadly a BFN for me!

I'm ok.  Congratulations to all positive ladies!

Good luck to everyone else testing today and future

Tizzy wizz xxx


----------



## wannabemum08 (Jan 15, 2007)

Congratulations to Bodia, sarah30, Minkey & Calendula  . Hope you all have healthy pregancies.

Love Caroline xx


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Hi all

Can I join you? Just had et this morning - 2 embies (1 5 cell and 1 4 cell) so official test is 2 weeks today - August 15th.

Looking forward to going round the bend with all your other 2wwers

Congratulations to the BFPs and hugs to the BFNs


----------



## icky (Oct 6, 2005)

bodia - congratulations on your BFP

tizzwizz- so sorry about your BFN, take time and remember we are all here for you

Welcome Monkey2007 - i too had i 5 cell and 1 4 cell embies had my ET last Saturday so my test date is the 9th!

well trying not to look to much into my "symptoms"  but have had twinges in my left  side all day yesterday and dull ache in my stomach this morning.  feeling a bit low today as this 2WW si so long. Sorry for moan 

xxx


----------



## ClaireL65 (Jul 20, 2007)

OMG!!!!!!! 

I got a   too!!!  

Absolutely and completely amazed and very happy, but very cautious as it's early days.... my 7 week scan is booked for 23rd August.

Congrats to other BFPs.

Hugs to those who didn't quite make it this time. 

Claire


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Well done Clare!!!    Just booked mine scan for the 21st!

Big hugs Tizzywizz


----------



## tracie b (Mar 23, 2006)

WELL DONE GIRLS  

Have a wonderfull 9 months...

Tracie x


----------



## icky (Oct 6, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS CLAIRE      

XXX


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi girls,

Wonder if I can crash for a while. We had ET last Weds 25th July and are due to test next Weds 8th Aug. I've come back to work today (I'm a secretary so not an active job) and am hoping it keeps my mind away from analysing everything! Have had some cramps and twinges over the last few days, but trying not to read anything into it all, just staying   This is our first ICSI and we have 3 frosties.

Kerry
xxxx


----------



## victoria31 (Jul 4, 2007)

Hi all 

CONGRATULATIONS to everyone this is great all these     's  hope all goes well for all of you brilliant news so happy for you all  .

Sorry to those who got  's try and keep your chin's up i know its harder than it sounds big  to you all..


                        Love and best wishes
                                  Vickyxx


----------



## Widgey (Aug 22, 2005)

I'm a newbie to this thread, been here twice before but hopefully third time lucky.  Had transfer today (our 4th wedding anniversary so hoping its a good omen) got a Six cell and a Five cell on board and test date is 15th August.

Good luck to you all.

      

Big Congratulation to all you BFP'ers, can you offer any tips for the 2ww please. 

Love & Hugs
Widgey
xxxxxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Tizzy ~ i'm so sorry hun......look after yourself and much love and luck to you 

Hi Monkey ~ welcome to the thread....hope you are feeling ok after ET this morning 

Kerry and Widgey ~ welcome to you both too and much luck   Happy Anniversary Widgey 

Icky ~ don't apologise hun, thats what this thread is for ((((hugs))))

Claire ~ congratulations to you too, really wonderful news 

Love and luck, Lizzy xxx


----------



## debbie121 (Mar 26, 2002)

Hi girls 

well i got my BFN this morning which i new it would be a week ago anyway but atleast i got to speek to the clinic and i wil be starting my FET in October some time I got oct the 10th for starting she said with a good thaw I might get 2 or 3 go's with my frozen embies hopefullly.
big congrats to all you BFP enjoy the rest of your journeys now girls best of luck xx


----------



## tiggymj8 (Jun 25, 2007)

HI

just found this thread and thought maybe I could join, I begin 2ww from today, if last night and today is anything to go by, I wont be having any sleep, my stomach aches still from the jumping rhinos all day.

good luck to everyone, great news on BFP,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

tiggymj


----------



## blue eyes (Mar 12, 2005)

Hiya Girls with the  , Look after yourselves and take things easy and enjoy X so sorry to the girls who got the  , All I can say is still hang onto your dreams and continue to follow them because one day they will come true,Sending lots of        to you all.

Love Sharon xxx


----------



## hornauth (Nov 16, 2005)

hello all

i've been off the radar for a bit, holidays etc. so i've kinda lost track ever so slightly.

congrats to the BFP's....

thinking of all you with BFN's....think   for next time!

A lot of you are testing 15th August...my 32nd birthday!  so i hope this is a good omen to you!

sending lots of       

Take care,
Deb x


----------



## Klingon Princess (May 10, 2007)

an you please mark me down as a BFN.  Tested this morning.  Four failed attempts.  Losing hope.

Kehlan


----------



## sarah30 (Feb 10, 2006)

To the BFNs am really sorry for you x x

Sarah x x


----------



## icky (Oct 6, 2005)

Kehlan- so sorry  

xxx


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Kehlan - I am sorry to hear of your BFN this morning  . Take care of yourself. 

Debbie - sorry to hear about your official BFN today but not long to wait until yout FET   

Hope everyone else is doing ok


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Kehlan x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Sorry to hear about this weeks  's girls, big   to all.

Feeling very   today, better this afternoon. Had some more cramps today, just hope they good cramps and not bad ones  

   to all.

xxx


----------



## Shellyj (Mar 25, 2007)

Hi debbie, Ive just read your post, and wanted to say how disappointed and shocked I was to her your news.I really felt that your luck was in this time , what with such great embryos.Am thinking about you (and your family) I know how much they wanted this. Its not an easy road, by any means , but remember we are all here for you when you feel ready to chat  (or even just post).  Take care hun,, hope to catch up with you soon,,,  Love  Shellyj
xxxxxx


----------



## natgirl (Jul 21, 2007)

I tested 1 day early today (and although the line is faint),it is DEFINITELY there! it was a BFP!!!!!!! - I really am over the moon, it's taken 4 long years but we have finally got there.

so I am sending lots of love and       to everyone who is hoping, hang on in there, it'll happen!

Natgirlxx


----------



## debbie2 (Feb 27, 2007)

I got a BFP very shocked!!!


----------



## icky (Oct 6, 2005)

Natgirl and Deebie2 - FAnatstic news congratulations, so pleased for you both.

Well i went to friends for bbq adn had lovely time, thought it might be a bit hard going seen as I wasn't drinking and everyone else was, but it didn't bother me.  It was good just to relax and talk about nothing.  Of course I ate too much but she did soem fish on bbq and is was gorgeous.

think I'm off to my mums, hope everyone has a lovley day and to all those of us who are still waiting    

xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Natgirl and Debbie   what great news for your both.

Well, still got cramps. Not all the time that come and go. Also had some very sharp pains when I got up off the sofa last night. Just hope everything is ok. Feel more positive today. Not long to go......

Hope everyone is ok.

K
xxxx


----------



## MissSunshine (Apr 2, 2006)

Hi ladies,

Can i join you please? It's time for me to go officially   
I had two 4cell, grade 3 embies put back this morning, and am due to test on 17th August, 3days before my 2nd wedding anniversary!!  

Good luck to everyone, love Rhonda.xxxx


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Congratulations to natgirl and debbie2.   

Welcome Rhonda - I am only on day 4 and already time is dragging...

I think the progesterone is kicking in as have some stomach aches today (not af pains though)


----------



## sardonic sunflower (Jul 23, 2007)

Evening All

Can I jump aboard? After much lurking in the background, reading posts and deciding which thread fits I think I'm nearly there! This site is great and I've learnt so much in the last few weeks that I wanted to lurk less and participate more.

I started my first IUI last month but over stimmd on puregon (elevated fsh but obv not that high!).  Despite dose reduction still 8 good follies so I didn't want to abandon cycle; from what I read aspiration seems to reduce chances so conversion to IVF it was.  Clinic great from start to finish and had ET this monday with 7 & 8 cells.  

Luckily am off work until test day....choice between stressful job with long hours or chilling at home wasn't a difficult one.  Coping well with 2ww thus far other than back/front door progesterone decision and the fact I am starting to look like a pineapple with hallucinations about sauvignon blanc.

Catch you later


----------



## NicNicNoo (Jan 27, 2007)

Hi girls. 

I tested one day early (today) and I'm afraid its a  . I am on day 15 post ET.

t's not really sunk in yet and I can't help but think it was wrong! I have been feelign a bit sick and no sign of AF...although I ahve had some bleeding - which ah snow stopped. 

I think i will do another test tm, just to make sure!

Thank you all for all your support. I will be back!!!!
xx


----------



## NicNicNoo (Jan 27, 2007)

.......and I am really sorry about my typing!!


----------



## tracie b (Mar 23, 2006)

Oh Dear!!!  

For some reason i did a test yesterday and it came up negative, i am day 12, my test day is Friday, but not holding out much hope.

Tracie x


----------



## MissSunshine (Apr 2, 2006)

Morning ladies,

How are you all doing??

Tracie honey you are way to early to test!! You can and _will_ still get your  on Friday!! Don't make me send round the pee stick police!!   

Bunnylover Did you do another test sweetie?? Was the bleeding 'old brown' because that can be a sign of implantation! Don't give up hope....it ain't over until the fat lady sings!!!!!    

sunflower how you doing? Going completely    yet?? Not long to go just another week! PMA PMA we *will* have our bumps on Christmas day!!

Monkey Are you feeling ok? How's the cramps?

Well I felt pretty [email protected] yesterday! Felt sick, and crampy 'down there'! Just wanted to curl up all day on the sofa. I went for a lie down at one point and the bloke upstairs from us decided to play his music FULL BLAST!!!! I couldn't really complain as it was only 1pm! Feeling a little better today though, just a bit crampy! David and I are going out for lunch today with my parents, so that will be nice.

To everyone else I've missed lots and lots of love and              to you all!! Our dream will come true!
Rhonda.xxxx


----------



## Klingon Princess (May 10, 2007)

Its very definite negative for me, AF arrived today, a full day late.

Kehlan


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Hi Bunny - really sorry about your BFN yesterday - I really hope that you had a different result this morning   

Tracie - as Rhonda said it's far too early to test -    for your BFP on Friday

Rhonda - sorry to hear that you have been feeling a bit poorly but hope you are feeling better today    Have a nice lunch

Kehlan - sorry again about your BFN  

Welcome to the 2ww madhouse Sunflower -   

Feeling a bit down and emotional today   - really hoping that isn't bad news as normally get this feeling about 7 days before af arrives. DH has told me it's far too early to be feeling that it hasn't worked so fingers crossed it is the drugs and will try and keep the positive thoughts flowing


----------



## NicNicNoo (Jan 27, 2007)

Hi all. I didn't need to re-test as   arrived this morning.  

We are going to have a break, go on hol and try again in a few months. I am enjoying the vino again!!

Thank you all for your invaluable support. I wish all the 2 ww's loads of      . I hope you all get the result you so deserve. 

For all the people who have had a  ,  am really sorry and I hope to see you on here again soon!

Nicky
XX


----------



## blue eyes (Mar 12, 2005)

Hiya Girls,I was supposed to be testing on Wed(8/8/07),I was told I can be tested tomorrow if I want to at the hospital for the blood test,I am going in at 8.30 and will have the result at 11,I will post as soon as I get the phone call,I am not holding much hope this time as I cant stop crying and have horrendous period pains,The nurse told me on the phone today that since I had EC on the 23rd July my af would be due tomorrow,So    and keeping everything crossed that we dont get a   and get a  .Sending loads of               to all the girls on fertility friends.XXX

Love Sharon X


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi everyone, sorry i've not been about much but hope you are all doing ok.

Debbie ~ i'm so sorry it didn't work out for you this time hun 

Kehlan ~ really sorry to see your news too.....be kind to yourself 

Nicky ~  so sad to see these BFN.....many hugs to you xx

Tiggy ~ hi there.......welcome to the thread. What day do you test hun?

Rhonda ~ welcome to you too.....hope you get the best pressie for your wedding anniversary 

Sunflower ~ hi......glad you've decided to start posting. Loads of luck for your 2ww hun 

Tracie ~ aw hun, you're too early  Step away from the peesticks!! 

Sharon and Joanne ~ much luck for your tests tomorrow    

Natgirl and Debbie ~ congratulations.....really pleased for you both  

Take care everyone......sending lots of luck and very  indeed!

Lizzy xxx


----------



## blue eyes (Mar 12, 2005)

Good Morning Girls, Just thought I would let you all know I did my pg test today and it was Negative,I have just been for blood test and they said they will ring at 11 and let me know the result,So fingers crossed and I will keep you all posted.

GOOD-LUCK TO EVERYONE WHO IS TESTING TODAY X


----------



## Klingon Princess (May 10, 2007)

Blue-eyes, will be thinking of you today.  Hope you get your miracle!  Either way, a big hug for you!



love, Kehlan


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Blue Eyes ~ I hope the test was wrong and you get good results from your BT hun.    

Kehlan ~ sorry you got a BFN hun  

Bunny ~ so sorry hun. Evil   Big   to you

Monkey ~ stay   hun

Rhonda ~ hope you ok and the pains have eased. I've had cramps and stabbing pains throughout my 2ww, just hoping they are a good sign!

Sunflower ~   hun.

Lizzi ~ hope your ok 

Sorry If I've missed anyone, my minds all over the place. Getting so anxious about testing. DH is going to be away so thats not helping either. 

xxxx


----------



## blue eyes (Mar 12, 2005)

Kehlan , So sorry for your BFN ,But thank's for your kind words to me,
Joannne,Good-Luck for today 
Kerry, Good-Luck for your test on Wed,  

Good-Luck to everyone I have not mentioned as I have a Terrible memory and forget everyones names when I come to post the message.


----------



## icky (Oct 6, 2005)

Blue eyes - I hope you have got the result you wanted and we all hoped for you.  

Heloo to everyone. Im starting to get really nervous. I'm getting some strange feelings in my tummy that I can't really explain. they aren't AF pains on her way more like a tummy ache/indigestion. I think i am officailly going  

   

xxx


----------



## blue eyes (Mar 12, 2005)

Still not heard anything yet,Hopefully no news is good news. XXX                         (PLEASE)


----------



## blue eyes (Mar 12, 2005)

Hiya Girls, Thank's for your lovely words,However it has been confirmed it was a .
GOOD-LUCK TO YOU ALL.XXX


----------



## tracie b (Mar 23, 2006)

So sorry blue eyes, i had high hopes for you



Tracie x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

So sorry Blue Eyes, big   to you both hun.

xxxx


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Blue Eyes - so sorry to hear about your BFN  

Sorry I am a bit behind today with where everyone is up to - I went back to work today which was good as it managed to take my mind off the 2ww a bit more than usual  - anyway    to everyone

Anyway day 7 for me and still lots of af pains and even possibly a few twinges (although maybe I just dreamt them as I am so keen to feel implantation!) Feeling less   today though which is good.

KerryB - when are you testing?   

Icky - not sure what stage of 2ww you are at but maybe they are implantation pains?


----------



## MissSunshine (Apr 2, 2006)

Blue Eyes, don't know what to say sweetie, so sorry. You and DH take care, and just love one another.  

I'm still feeling quite crampy and heavy low down in my tummy, and I'm hoping it's a good sign because I didn't feel this way last time!!    PMA PMA!!!!

To everyone who feels they need a hug..........              

And to ALL of our ladies in waiting...................                  

Love to you all, Rhonda.xxxx


----------



## tiggymj8 (Jun 25, 2007)

oh my god everyone I feel so rough, I did not sleep last night at all I have septic tonsilitis,,,which I had exactly a year ago on my birthday this wednesday, and its my 12th anniversary today, havent been able to sleep, despite hot toddies, I am cold, my stomach aches still, so do my kidneys, I have black spots in my eyes when I stand and my boobs are sore,,,,what the jeff is happening to me.
is this normal? I have never felt so unwell, everytime i cough some wee comes out, i have never felt such a miserable so so in all my life.............

mj


----------



## blue eyes (Mar 12, 2005)

GOOD-MORNING GIRLS,THANK'S FOR ALL YOUR KIND WORDS,mE AND MY DH FELT DISTRAUGHT YESTERDAY AND VERY DE-FLATED,HOWEVER IF ANYTHING POSITIVE HAS COME FROM THIS AS WE HAVE TO CONTINUE TO LOOK FOR THE POSITIVES,WE HAD AN ABSOLUTELY FANTASTIC NIGHT OF PASSION LAST NIGHT(WORTH WAITING FOR)SORRY IF TMI,WE HAD A BOTTLE OF WINE AND THEN A LOVELY SOAK IN A HOT BUBBLE BATH,WE ARE GOING TO USE OUR FROSTIES IN OCTOBER,SO HOPEFULLY IT MIGHT BE OUR TURN THEN FOR OUR DREAMS TO COME TRUE,

PLEASE CAN SOMEONE SEND ME A MESSAGE AND EXPLAIN WHAT IS CYTROBLAST AND WHAT DOES IT DO.

GOOD-LUCK TO EVERYONE ON THE 2WW AND GOOD-LUCK KERRY FOR TOMORROWx


----------



## icky (Oct 6, 2005)

Blue eyes - Im glad you are trying to be positive and had a good time last night   If there is one thing us FF girls know how to do its to be positive! 

For some strange reason Im not feeling nervous today only two more sleeps till test day!

         

xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Monkey ~ testing tomorrow hun  

Blue Eyes ~ I'm glad your 'ok' hun. Your night of passion sounds wonderful   I'm sure in October everything will work out just fine for you    

Icky ~ Good luck for testing on Thursday hun    

MJ ~ so sorry you feel so terrible. Are you at home resting? It sounds like you should be. I hope you feel better soon.

Feel ok today, just anxious and a bit sick! Pains have decreased somewhat and my (.)(.) aren't as sore today so I'm not sure what that means. In less that 24 hours I'll know one way or the other.

xxxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Blues Eyes ~ i'm so sorry about your BFN.......good luck with your frosties 

MJ ~ how are you feeling now hun?

Kerry    for today.......everything crossed for good news 

Hi to all,

Lizzy xxx


----------



## LoisLane (Apr 26, 2007)

*Hi Ladies!*

Please can I join you, I'm testing on the 22nd August, first go at IUI, so a little apprehensive but excited too

Congratulations to all the ladies on here who have achieved BFPs, there has been quite a run . Sorry to ladies, who have had BFN's, your turn next   All the ladies who are testing soon, wishing you all  

Lots of Love
Loujx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Its......

                   

I cna't quite believe it! We woke up at 5.45 and managed to stay in bed till 6.30! We got up and both tested, I was a wreck shaking and crying and DH just watched the line appear! I was convinced it was negative by the look on his face, but it wasn't!

OMG I'M PREGNANT! I know its early days though so we are keeping it quiet and just telling family and very close friends, and my lovely FF's of course!

Thank you all for your support and good wishes  

xxx


----------



## icky (Oct 6, 2005)

Congratulations Kerry!! Fantastic news, so pleased for you

xxx


----------



## victoria31 (Jul 4, 2007)

Hi everyone

Fantastic news kerry   hope all goes well.

to all who have had there dream come true .

I am now back on my 2ww had et yesterday used the last of my frosties only one frostie babe survived the thaw  was a bit sad yesterday but like they say it only takes one so fingers crossed its a little fighter  .

Sorry to all who got BFN'S one day your dreams will come true stay        easier said than done right .

                          Love and best wishes
                                    Vickyxx


----------



## smeghead (Jul 2, 2007)

Hi everyone,

I'm new to this thread but thought you guys wouldn't mind if I would join you as I am now on my dreaded 2WW (first IVF treatment) and not feeling the greatest.

Love Louise x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Louise, everything crossed for you


----------



## MissSunshine (Apr 2, 2006)

OMG!!!!! Kerry Congratulations sweetie!!! You're going to be a mummy!!!! How exciting. Look after yourself, and here's to a happy healthy 8months!xxxxxx   

Louise Welcome to the 2ww. Let the     and knicker checking begin!!  

Don't know how I feel really. The cramps have completely died down now only a little ache here and there, and my (.)(.)'s are a little sore, but nothing compared to what they would be like on a 'normal' cycle a week before AF due....so is that a good thing??     Think I'm starting to go a little mad! I am extremely tired though.....   Just want next Friday to be here now with good news to tell!!

Lots of love to everyone, Rhonda.xxxx


----------



## tiggymj8 (Jun 25, 2007)

Kerry, I am pleased for you also!!!!

good luck  

Rhonda, I so know what you mean,,, 
MJ

Happy Birthday to me


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Hi all

Congrats Kerry - that's fantastic news - did you have any symptoms during 2ww, not that i am going   symptom spotting at the moment.

Welcome Louise and Vicky to the madhouse!

Rhonda - I really wish that we had a way to fastforward to test days.

Had a   yesterday evening with dh as am pretty convinced it hadn't worked as have normal af signs. Felling better today, mainly because everyone on FF has told me to keep positive and it is impossible to tell until the test is done. I really hope that's the case! 

  to everyone


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Rhonda ~ stay   hun

mj ~ thanks hun  

Monkey ~ I've had pains and cramps throughout and up until sunday/monday very sore (.)(.) but that has subsided a bit. Other than being tired thats it really. Still having some pains, but am told its perfectly normal. Stay  

xxx


----------



## MissSunshine (Apr 2, 2006)

Tiggy

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!!!
Hope you have fantastic day sweetie!!    
Love Rhonda.xxxx


----------



## tiggymj8 (Jun 25, 2007)

Thank you Rhonda,

I just realised that you test the same day as me,,,,,,  


MJ


----------



## smeghead (Jul 2, 2007)

Tiggy

 Kerry hope you are happy and healthy throughout your pregnancy

Vicky -  for your   what day do you test? I'm on my   as well and it is going so slowly

Rhonda my  for Friday, I know it can't come quick enough can it

Monkey2007 - keep up the     

sending everyone lots of      and sprinkles of    to one and all

Love Louise x


----------



## victoria31 (Jul 4, 2007)

Hi all

Louise my test date is 24th dont know why mine is so long after ET .

Does anyone know of anyone who has had only one frostie replaced and got a BFP 


Happy birthday Tiggy  

                        Love and best wishes

                                  Vickyxx


----------



## Pears (Jul 31, 2007)

Hello, 

I am on my 2ww the official test date is Monday 13th. I don't know if I'll hold out that long. I'm thinking that if the EC was 2 weeks ago Friday, then surely I'll get an accurate result on Friday.? 

I'll have to see when I can hold out until.

Good luck to everyone else on the 2ww. 

I think I'm going a bit mad waiting. I developed OHSS after egg collection. It has settle down quite a lot so I'm thinking that that might be a bad sign.

On the other hand I think my boobs are sore, but that could be the pessaries....so as you can see I'm sending myself mad....


Karen


----------



## BikerGirl (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi! May I join?
I'm on 2ww of a stimmed cycle but not sure whether I qualify as ttc with tx. I stimmed using puregon but we did the second bit _au naturel_.    I'm not 100% sure when I ovulated so I'm going a bit mad as I don't have an 'official' test date. 

I triggered with 15000iu HCG exactly a week ago today, on Wed 1st, so I'm assuming I ovulated Friday the latest. Normally AF turns up 13 days after my trigger. So, when shall I make it my test date?

   to all who still have to test!
X


----------



## blue eyes (Mar 12, 2005)

KERRY,
WELL,WELL,WELL, WHAT CAN I SAY!!!           ON YOUR        ,I AM SOOOO HAPPY FOR YOU AND YOUR DH, LOOK AFTER YOURSELF AND ENJOY THE NEXT 8 MONTHS.xxx

FINGERS CROSSED FOR EVERYONE ELSE ON THE 2WW,SENDING LOTS OF SPRINKLES OF       AND      TO YOU ALL,

LOVE SHARON X


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Hello everyone im new and hope u dont mind me joining u all!!

I have pcos so im not sure if i ovulated this month as 2mth ago i didnt and they cant find my results for last month!!!   i could have one done on friday for this month but im hoping i will hear some good news soon  

I have appointment tomorrow with the consultant which im not sure whats happening as i dont know if he was giving me metformin and clomid but now i dont know if i need it!!
Can they do anything to check if u are pregnant yet?? it will be day 21 of my cycle tomorrow!  I dont want to have to wait another 3mths for an appointment and drugs if im not!  its a very confusing time for me and my hubby who i think has had enough of pre-pregnancy sypmtoms lol

hugs to u all and good luck xx


----------



## pingpong (Sep 24, 2005)

...can i join everyone ...i test on 16TH AUGUST AFTER NAT FET.

xxx

pingpong


----------



## sardonic sunflower (Jul 23, 2007)

Welcome all newbies to the wonderful world of symptom-spotting, navel gazing craziness that is the 2WW.

Congrats on latest   and big cwtch to those who missed out this time.

My easy relaxing week 1 is well behind me and the nearer DDay (13th) gets the harder it becomes! Am loving pottering and lunching and so pleased not to be in work.  Had a few cramps monday and AF is due today so have been awake since 4am wishing it away...other than that my 2hr siestas and early nights with best sleeps for an age are doing the world of good.  Have also lost 4lbs with my healthy eating and sauvignon blanc elimination!!  I could happily kill for a glass but it hasn't been as hard as I'd anticipated.

(.)(.) are quite tender and my partner is convinced the veins are more prominent which is hopefully a good sign, although I really can't say I'd looked before.  It's difficult to know which mind set to adopt - convince yourself it will be positive and deal with disappointment if it comes or vice versa.  Being a half glass full kind of girl I'm already having twins in April, have checked out twin buggies and thought about how long I can get on maternity.......maybe taking optimism to the extreme but if you can visualise it happening then you're half way there!

At risk of someone sending out the pee-stick police I am due to test monday morning (the day I go back to work after 2 weeks pottering..).  I had ET on 30th at 3 days so I've convinced myself that a sunday test is best so that I have a day to take in the news before returning to my hamster wheel.  Will let you know if my positive thinking has worked!!   to you all.


----------



## smeghead (Jul 2, 2007)

guys hope everyone on the dreaded   is doing ok, I'm going slowly off my rocker (don't do waiting very well) and I've still got until 21st August until test date.
I'm sending out lots of ^stickyvibes^ to everyone on there  , hoping everyone gets the result they want.
I have been signed off by my GP (great weather for it ) and am not due to go back to my work until 27th August, thats if I'm not signed off for more time.  I work as a nurse and thought it would be better to be signed off for my   as it is quite a physical, stressful job.

specialmum -  for good news on Friday

sardonic sunflower and pears - my thoughts are with you and  for 13th

pingpong -  for the 16th

Victoria31 - good luck for the 24th, not long after my test date of the 21st

Anyone else I have missed lots of       and sprinkles of     for one and all

Love Louise x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Blue Eyes ~ thanks hun. Still in disbelief to be honest, although I did another Clear Blue this morning and it was positive straight away! I guess its official!

Wanted to wish all of you lots & lots of   for the 2ww, I so hope you all get  's.

Kerry
xxxx


----------



## tracie b (Mar 23, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Just thought i would let you know its a  for us (again...)

Well done to everybody who has done it, best wishes to all who are waiting....

Tracie


----------



## tracie b (Mar 23, 2006)

ooops BFN...

Tracie


----------



## ClaireL65 (Jul 20, 2007)

so sorry to hear your news Tracie  

Claire


----------



## briergirl (Apr 4, 2007)

Hi 

I was wondering if I could join this thread? I am on Day 10 of 2ww (Test Date the 14th) and I am driving myself crazy. I had transfer on the 30th - 3 embies. This is my 2nd DE Cycle. The last one I tested pos on day 7 but it was unfortunately a Bio Chemical Pregnancy.. I have already done 7 (yes 7) POAS tests all neg, I know I know the clinic told me not to bother and to wait for the blood test, DH is flipping his lid with me But my God!!!!!!!!!!!! HELP


----------



## victoria31 (Jul 4, 2007)

So sorry it was a BFN this time Tracie hope you are well 

Hi briergirl Welcome to the 2ww thread its way to early for you to test yet sorry to hear you had a B/C last time sending you           good luck for the 14th.

                            Love anxd best wishes 
                                    Vickyx


----------



## smeghead (Jul 2, 2007)

So sorry to hear your news Tracie, thinking about you and sending you   

Love Louise x


----------



## victoria31 (Jul 4, 2007)

Hey louise 

i blew you some bubbles hope they help  

                    Love and best wishes 
                              Vickyxx


----------



## Strawberries (Apr 6, 2005)

Hi girls,

Can i join you all on this thread?

I had embryo transfer this morning, two 4 cells grade 1s on board snuggling up nice and tight, please stay little 

ones! my official test date is 23rd August. fingers crossed.


   to everyone else    



                                                  Strawberries x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Tracie* ~ i'm ever so sorry hun 

*Hi Lou* ~ welcome to the thread....i didn't think to check here first   

*Vicky* ~ welcome to you too.....i'm sure that's one fabulous frostie there. Good luck  

*Louise* ~ hi there......you're in the right place hun if you're not feeling yourself. Where did you get your name from!! (Smeghead not Louise)  

Welcome to *Pears, Specialmum, Strawberries, Bikergirl and Pingpong* (love the names of your embies Pingpong)   
*
Briergirl* ~ OMG 7.....you are the POAS queen 

*Hey Sunflower* ~ i think the  will let you off for one day early.....much luck  

*Hi Rhonda and Monkey*....hope you are both doing ok 

*Mary* ~ i posted on the other thread but hope you had a really  yesterday 

*Kerry* ~ aw congratulations, that's lovely news 

Take care everyone, *Lizzy* xxx


----------



## wannabemum08 (Jan 15, 2007)

tracie b, so sorry, it's so hard.  Be kind to yourself.   

Love wannabemum07 xx


----------



## briergirl (Apr 4, 2007)

Hi

Just received an email from my clinic asking if I have any results for them, my official test day is Tues. They told me not to use POAS but how can I not?  I am on Day 11 now will I see a pos this early?? 

Going slowly mad

Joanne


----------



## smith16 (Feb 2, 2007)

I am on my 2WW I am due to test 16/08/07 it feels like forever.

I had cramps like Af was going to arrive on days 8 - 9 yesterday and day before, I keep checking to see if AF has arrived but nothing it is just the cyclogest pessaries leaking a little bit , I am trying to keep busy and keep my mind occupied.

Other than the cramping, I had a little nausea yesterday all the cups of tea I made tasted disgusting I even had to try a sip of my partners lager last night that also did not taste nice,  I also have very sensitive nipples as well and going to loo more.  I don't know whether these are slight pregnancy symptoms or side affects from the cyclogest and the pregnyl injection I had prior to EC.

Anyway good luck to everyone


Penny


----------



## Lisa J. (Aug 9, 2007)

I am new to FF. It is very exciting reading the people that are on the 2ww. I will do test on sunday 12th. Aug. and sometimes feel like its not going to work as people keep saying "do i feel any different". eh, no. Should I. I am hoping for a BFP on sunday. All the posts here are very uplifting and congrats to the BFP. This is my 1st IVF had 4 unsuccessful iui's. Roll on sunday. Lisa.


----------



## smeghead (Jul 2, 2007)

hi everyone 

Hope your all doing well and not going too stir crazy on your  

LizzyB - got my name from RedDwarf its one of the characters sayings (big fan)

Lisa - welcome to FF this is sucha brillo site, and I am so glad I found it,  for Sunday

Penny - Hi there sending lots of  for those embies and  for you also

Joanne - Sending you lots of     for Tuesday and hope you get a good result

Vicky - thanks for the bubbles doll

Strawberries - i'm sending lots of     for your test date on the 23rd thats 2 days after my date for testing, hoe you bearing up I think the time is going so slowly.

Guess what guys the weather is back to the old familiar rain up here in Scotland, so no relaxing in the garden today then.  Will have to see what other mischief I can get up to, probably not much as DH not really letting me do very much, not even letting me drive which I don't see any harm in driving!!  Well speak soon away to watch the tele see if any decent films are on Sky.

sending lots of      and sprinkles of       to everyone

 for everyone on the dreaded   and lots of  for one and all

Love louise x


----------



## MissSunshine (Apr 2, 2006)

Hi ladies,

Feeling a little   this morning, I've had a little bit of spotting, it's only brown, but I always get this a few days before AF arrives.   trying so hard to be positive...... and hope it's implantation


----------



## pingpong (Sep 24, 2005)

Morning Rhonda - me too!... was feeling mega positive for this 2WW - but had big pink spotting so am now falling down to earth with bump!!

Hope your's is not a bad sign... unfortunately it kind-a-prepares you for the worse...

Big hugs

Pingpong
xxx


----------



## Widgey (Aug 22, 2005)

Pingpong & Rhonda - Just wanted to say I had spotting on both my BFN & BFP last year so you can't tell until your test dates, please try not to be too down hearted, we need lots of     to get us through this crazy 2ww.  


Tracie - Sorry to hear your news.  
Lisa - Welcome & Good luck with your test tomorrow.      

I test on Wedensday 15th Aug so not long to go for me, so far no spotting but had some short sharp pains in tummy on day 8, no nausea but very sore (.)(.)'s.  I'm now on day 10.  Hoping the pains were implantation pains but as I've had no spotting I can't be sure. Trying to stay positive.  Oh and was quite narky with DH this morning, hoping & praying it isn't PMT as I've had a headache for two days.

Good Luck to you all

Love & Hugs
Widgey
xxxx


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Is there room for a little one in here  

I had 2x 6cell embies put back today ( Ronnie and Reggie   ) and my OTD is 26th. We will be in Euro disney then so will have to rin the clinic when we get back. Hopefully with good news     

Hope you ladies are gonna be able to keep me sane lol

Luv sally x x


----------



## Nova (Jul 8, 2007)

Hi Guys

Can you put me down as a BFN tested on Thursday and it was not to be for me this month!!

Good luck to all you still in your mad 2ww!!!! and well done to all those with the BFP's!!!

I am starting round 2 of my IUI (first injection yesterday) so will be back for my next 2ww in a week or so....

Nova

XXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## smeghead (Jul 2, 2007)

So sorry to hear your news Nova sending you my thoughts and lots of   

Good luck with your new round of IUI my  for you

Love Louise x


----------



## briergirl (Apr 4, 2007)

Sending you hugs and love Nova and the very best of luck for your next round!!! 

I am testing on Tues but I am not at all hopeful as all my POAS test have been neg. This is our 2nd DE transfer and DH is adament this will be the last. I understand where he is coming from as he feels I dont have much of a life at the moment but part of me doesnt want to give up just yet. This transfer was done in Kiev so its not as if its just jump in the car and off we go, its such a schlepp. I just want this 2ww over the last time I tested pos on Day 7 so I guess this is it!!!!!

Love to everyone else on the horrid 2ww

Joanne


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

hello
right i have decided i have gone compleltly   lol  this afternoon my blimy wisdom tooth flared up big time and i was crying my eyes out, my hubby said enough is enough take ur meds (i have these cos it happens 1-3 times a year and im waiting to have them taken out)
but i didnt want to cos i dont know what effects it could have if i was...but had to give in    i felt abit feverish after and had a lay down and luckily my tooth has now settled down but im beating myself up over it!!

i know its along shot with my pcos and ovulation irregular but i really do feel different...my tum is bloated and i was so happy to awake to tender nipples lol!!  i have terrible time with wind too at the mo, poor customers in tesco last night!!!! 

and a bit of heart burn too and of course the loo hehehehe but like everyone feels, is this pre preggy signs or me going loopy!!

So how is everyone else today  Are my symptoms about right?    


big hugs
xxxx


----------



## sardonic sunflower (Jul 23, 2007)

I'm speechless, almost.......

Much luck and   to those still on the 2ww journey. My only advice is stay as positive as you can, drink organic pineapple juice, and take it easy.  Symptom spotting drives you crazy, even more so if you're on those lovely progesterone pellets!


----------



## victoria31 (Jul 4, 2007)

Hi all 
         

Brilliant news sardonic sunflower hope all goes well for you dont forget to keep us all posted on your wonderfull nine month journey 

Not much to report for me today still not positive about this cycle but you never know 


How is everyone hope you are all having a nice weekend not that this 
lovely manchester weather is any good for me absolutey chucking it down here i think that makes you feel more depressed 

            Love,Luck and best wishes to all
                        Vickyxx


----------



## Widgey (Aug 22, 2005)

*Sardonic Sunflower * -       , Wonderful news. Wishing you a happy healthy pregnancy.

*Vicky * - No rain here in Warrington yet but I think its on its way . Sending you lots of    for your test day.

I had a little bit of spotting last night, it was pink when I went to the loo and its gone now, I've convinced myself its worked again. I had this with my BFP in Nov so the signs are really good. I'd convinced myself yesterday that it that it had worked but even more so now. Do you think I've gone  and need to be brought down to earth. Only three more days left till testing. God this is torture.

Sending you all lots of        

Love & Hugs
Widgey
xxxxxxx


----------



## skiwizard (May 20, 2007)

Morning Ladies 

We tested this morning and   ...............we got a  !!!!!
       

We have tested 2 days early  but we're going to keep positive..... PUPO.  

Trish


----------



## MissSunshine (Apr 2, 2006)

Sardonic Sunflower lots of CONGRATULATIONS to you and DH sweetie!! You are going to be a mummy, how exciting. Wishing you a very happy healthy pregnancy!  

Trish, I posted on the SENSATIONS but again just want to say huge CONGRATULATIONS!!!

Well I'm still spotting, had a little pinky/red blood last night, but it's gone back to being old brown now(TMI ) so thats made me feel a little easier. Plus I had a big O in my sleep last night!!   No hand, dream or 'help' from David...so I don't know what thats all about.

Have a happy Sunday everyone, Rhonda.xxxx


----------



## briergirl (Apr 4, 2007)

Sardonic Sunflower and Skiwizard Congrats on your !!!!! Hope everyone else gets positive results also  

Love

Joanne xxx


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Trish my sensation buddie well done hun     

Sunflower well done to you too hunni    

Rhonda how you feeling today babes?

Well today i have got up feeling very negative and very emotional     Dont know why i think its coz i know that by tomorrow my babies should be at blast satge and i suppose that its tomorrow that it could all be over.    Sorry to be so down on such a fantastic day for the 2ww's


----------



## skiwizard (May 20, 2007)

Hi Sally - My Sensation Buddy 

Thanks hunny.  Im soooooo shocked.  Although I must admit I did have some verrrry weird experiences during the 2nd week of my 2ww.  It was nothing at all like my first Med FET which ended with a BFN.  

Please try and keep hopeful for your ikle embies.  Why should it all be over? It could be the start of everything wonderful, hun.   Keep up that PMA, keep believing and pray those little uns snuggle into your lining. 

I had a very strange feeling on the morning of 7dpt which I believe was when 1, 2 or 3 of mine implanted.  I will post a Med FET diary shortly as it might help others on their 2ww. 

 with the rest of your 2ww Sally.  Sending you    

Trish


----------



## freshstart (Apr 3, 2007)

I everyone can I join you all?  

Both my grade 1 blasts survived the thaw and the embryologist said they were perfect   so had both transferred yesterday.

Looking forward to chatting to you all so we can help keep each other sane through the dreaded 2ww!

Congratulation to everyone with their BFP's, great to see so many.

Didsy xx


----------



## smeghead (Jul 2, 2007)

Hi Didsy and welcome to the dreaded   my  for you see your test date is the same day as mine

Sardonic sunflower and Trish - Brilliant news for both your    bet you are both on  and may the next months be happy for you 

Rhonda - how you doing?

Sallyanne1, Widgey and Vicky - please keep up the     (I know its hard) and I am sending you all lots of    

Hi to all I have missed keep up the    

Didn't have a very good day yesterday was absolutely positive   was going to rear her ugly head, I really am so paranoid but had all the usual symtoms I get every month (though I always get a coldsore every month and it hasn't appeared) and I still have absolutely ages to go before test date (I will have had to have waited 17 days from ET until test date such a long wait).
Got up and am a bit more positive this morning.

Sending lots of     and sprinkles of     to one and all.

Love Louise x


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi Nicky I had ET yesterday too   Good luck in your 2ww hun


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Yer my clinic sat to test 16dpt and i will be on holiday   Least it will take my mind off the madness. But it also means you lot have to wait till i get back for the result


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi everyone
well im feeling rather down today,  my nipples are sore and tender and my gum around my wisdom tooth is really playing me up and im having to take the anti biotics.  Im also very short tempered and the littlest of things is making me see red!!!   i want to keep positive but everything is pointing to af coming on soon!! 

i know gums and nipples can be effected by the hormones in early pregnancey so im just trying to keep my self thinking like this! 

Congratulations to all of u who have BFP thats brilliant news and im so happy for u!!!

Take care and hopfully i will be posting some good news soon xxxxxx


----------



## Lisa J. (Aug 9, 2007)

Still feel great reading all the replies. I ended the 2ww yesterday. Did a test and the was 2 lines one much lighter though and after doing another it was neg. So up and down or what. i did have a blood test this morning so that will be definate. Congrats to all the bfp. This site really keeps me going.  
Lisa. xx


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Lisa good luck with your blood test today hunni    

Specialmum im sorry your not feeling the best hun. Its awful when you suffer with wisdom teeth. Can you not get to the dentist about it?

Well for saying i was so tired last nite i couldnt sleep when i went to bed so was wide awake till gone 1am   When i did go to sleep i was running to the loo every 5 mins ( or thats what it felt like ) I think its coz everything is still swollen down there and pushing on my bladder making me need a wee more. My boobs have started to hurt today which im putting down to either the HCG or the pessaries and i have got really bad wind    . Im trying to be positive about my babies dividing and being at blast stage today so oer the next 48 they should be implanting     Break free babies and stick


----------



## skiwizard (May 20, 2007)

Ladies 

 for today Lisa when you get your blood results.  

Sally - Please keep telling yourself your embies are fine. 

Specialmum - hi hun  how are you feeling today? A lot better I hope. 

Hi Nicky -   hunny. 

Love, hugs and babydust to everyone.

Trish


----------



## BikerGirl (Mar 15, 2006)

Hey girls
I started spotting last night bang on 11 days after hcg shot like I always do. At least I didn't spot from days 4-7 after the shot this time round. I can't help feeling my luteal phase is a little short with treatment. Oh well, it's not over till it's over but all my positivity kind of vanished last night. I was just thinking right, I've been exactly in this same place before. 
Anyway, +ve thoughts to all who are still waiting to hear. 
Lisa hope your bloodtests are ok sweety.
X


----------



## BarbWill (Aug 18, 2005)

Hi everyone, may I join you and share hopes and fears with you ? I've just read the whole thread. Congratulations to all of you who got a positive, big hugs to those who got a negative (I know how you feel, I've had 4 BFNs following FETs...), and good luck to those still waiting.

I have two day-6 blasts on board following IVF. Today is day 9 from ET and the embies, if they hang on, would be 14 days old. The clinic asked me to test 16 days from ET on 21 Aug, when the embies would be 21 days old, but I am going to try my luck on Thursday 16 Aug, when they would be 17 days old. The first week of the wait has been OK but the second one is always the tough one for me so I am glad I discovered this thread. 
As for symptoms, my belly is still quite swollen after IVF and feel a bit unconfortable when I walk or touch it. Is this normal ? I have AF-like cramps which have started two days ago and come once or twice a day, quite strong but they don't last. My breasts and nipples are tender but I've had this many times before a BFN. Fingers crossed....


----------



## MissSunshine (Apr 2, 2006)

Oh Nicky    I'm sorry you didn't get any frosties, i didn't either  But we have to be positive!! We _will_ get our dream, and become mummies!!!

BarbWill Welcome to the gang. Lots of   for when you decide to test!

BikerGirl Keep positive honey, I started spotting on Saturday, and I still am now. It panicked me because I always start to spot a few days before AF arrives, but as we all know AF and early preg symptoms are so alike, so I'm keeping positive that this will be my time!!

Lots of love to all those testing this week!! I just can't wait until Friday.
Rhonda.xxxx


----------



## Lisa J. (Aug 9, 2007)

Lisa Here. Went and had the blood test and didn't think much as i had the BFN yesterday, did a bit of food shopping, had a foot massage went and had a pictured framed then around 2 the clinic phoned and said the blood test was a BFP. I nearly fell over i have to say. God i was not expecting that. The level was 42 so don't know if that is good. !!!I phoned my mum it was 06.30 in Ire. she was over the moon as well. What a day or last 2 days.   Thanks for all the good wishes. Every one is brill. xxxxx


----------



## briergirl (Apr 4, 2007)

Hi Lisa

What fantastic news   you must have been blown away!!!!!!  I am in a similar position in that my blood test is due tomorrow and I got a BFN yesterday(too frightened to test today) so your good news has cheered me up no end. I hope its the luck of the Irish as I live in Galway!!!! Enjoy your news!!!

Love Joanne


----------



## JUMP (Mar 16, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Can I join you  

I had ET on 11 Aug and had 1 nearly blasto and 1 cell 12-18 put back - It was touch and go whether we would have any to freeze, but thank god we had 2 that made it so, it good to know we have a back up  

I can test next Monday - 20th so my wait isnt too long !!

   vibes to you all 

NickyB - I,m so sorry hun - I know how you feel.  I managed to have 17 eggs collected, then after ET they said they weren't sure if I would have any to freeze, I was quite shocked   Please try and stay positive though hun  

Good luck to you all...

I wanted to ask you girls a question - which has alittle TMI   Sorry...

I have been using the pessaries via the back door and put mine in this morning and went back to bed for 1/2 hr - when I got up again I had to go to the loo and most of the pessarie came out - Do you think I should of put another one in ? and do you think I should put one in just in case when I get home this afternoon ? 

Your advice would be appreciated  

Jump xxx


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Jump well done on being PUPO    Dont worrie about the pessarie its just the waxy outer coating hun. It only taes about 15-20 mins for it to be absorbed    Good luck for next Mon

luv sally x x


----------



## JUMP (Mar 16, 2007)

Thanks Sally...

I,ve been worried about that all morning  

Good luck for your test hun, you lucky thing, you'll be on hol   not sure I,m happy about you keeping us in suspence till you get back though  

Jump xxx


----------



## skiwizard (May 20, 2007)

Lisa -   on your   - WEY HEY!!

       

Trish


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Jump i will get told off by u lot if i test early  .   Lets hope i get to test day coz i didnt last time


----------



## JUMP (Mar 16, 2007)

Dont even say that - You WILL get to test day    

Oh god no, dont be testing early  

Good news is always worth waiting for x


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

hi everyone

Wow more BFP's well done, i do love to come on here and read so many of u getting those lol

well i woke after a bad night with terrible headache so i decided to go to the garden and water the flowers and chill!!!
headache eased and tooth ache is on and off really.
Tum is tender today and i cant stop myself doing too much!!  i want the whole house cleaned! NOW! lol
boobs are really tender around nipples and im getting litttle prickles of pains mmmmm??  im seeing a friend i met through a pcos group on thurs so im excited about this so this and this group is keeping me going at the mo!!

symtoms:  mmmmm... well tender nips lol full tum and ratty!  want it done now and my way syndrome lol  and headaches and oh a strange pain in right bum cheek   hehehehe

so im hoping and thats all i can do at mo...

Hows evryone else today??


----------



## skiwizard (May 20, 2007)

Hi Specialmum 

Sounds like you've got a very cheery attitude.  Keep it up hun.  It's a lovely attitude to have on your 2ww.  Lets hope it stays that way.   

Try not to think about those symptoms too much. 

Take care of yourself. 

Trish


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Thanks trish hun

im trying to keep my mind off the symptoms at the mo, just relaxing in the garden and its so nice at the mo cos all the flowers are out.

ive getting rib pain inthe left side anyone else had this?? although it could be more trapped wind lol    ive never been such a windy person!!!  

plus personal i know so soz but ive been getting alot of discharge and its gone a little yellow??  is this norm for women during the 2ww??  plus that need for a wee suddenly creeps up on me and im running with my legs crossed hahahahahaha

thanks for the positive vibes hun, xx


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

specialmum, thats what i was gonna ask here today! ive got a really watery discharge and keep wanting to pee. i think by the time test day comes im gonna be a nervous wreck!   feel bloated and sicky too today. feels like the hungry feeling where you're not sure if you're hungry or want to throw up   

congrats for all the BFP's!


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

hi
hope we get some postive answers soon hun!!

hugs xx


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

lets hope so specialmum!


----------



## freshstart (Apr 3, 2007)

Lisa - congrats on your  

jo_robinson - hope your feeling better tomorrow hun

jump - as sallyanne said cyclogest only takes 20 mins to absorb.

Sallyanne - this is the second time I have cycled with you!  Good luck for a BFP  

Nickyb71 - sorry you didn't get any frosties   but you won't need them as you will have a   this time  

Specialmum - I know what you mean about needing a wee   I can't stop going  

Trish - thanks for posting a diary, I know everyone is different but it has been good to read your symptons especially as you got a  

Sorry to anyone I missed there are quite a few of us on here now!  Wishing everyone loads of luck and  

Didsy x


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Specialmum it could be the pessaries giveing your discharge a yellow colour hun. I had the same last time. And as for needing a wee. Im going about 3x evey nite. And you can bet its just as i have dosed off so i have to get out of bed again   

Didsy look at the quality of your embies hun they are gonna be twins    Good luck to you too hun. Heres hope ing we bpth get BFP's this time


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

hi sallyanne

sorry hun what did u mean sorry im being stupied but i couldnt catch what u where saying, hugs xxxxx


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

The pessaries i use gave my discharge a yellow/creamy coulour. I havnt been using them long enough yet to get that lovely side effect   But that could be the reason for your change in colour hun


----------



## smeghead (Jul 2, 2007)

Hi guys 

Great news on all those who got   may there be many more

specialmum - the pessaries definately give you a milky discharge (they are made with vegetable fat) and give you really bad wind don't they, and I know what you mean about needing the loo every 5 mins (me too)

Nicky - so sorry to hear you didn't get any frosties (we didn't either) and we were absolutely gutted - but chin up hun and just think we won't need them anyway 

Just feeling like I will never reach my test date it still feels such a long way off and I really don't know if I can hold out that long (going bonkers).  At least the weather was nice here today and went to the park with my 3 yr old nephew and his 12 yr old sister.
Hope everyone is feeling ok and keeping up the   

away now so sending lots of     and sprinkles of     to one and all

Love Louise x


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

well i have been a bit stressed today and unfortunitly i have just been to the toliet and the yellow tinted discharge has now got a pale pink tint to it so i dont know whats happening!!  its only day 22 or 23 of my cycle and my shortest cycle was 30 but generally 35-40!  

I have lower back pains and im just feeling really down  

Could this be the early stages of miscarriage? or a late implantation bleed or  a really early af??  
Any advice would be grateful as u can imagine im in a terrible state xx


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

It could still be the pessaries hun coz some of them have really bad side effects. Or it could be implantation. When are you due to test?


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

well due to my pcos i dont know when my next cycle is but its day 24 of cycle so i will proberely test on day 30,

do u think this will be about right?  thanks for getting back to me hun xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Nova* ~ sorry to see your news hun......much luck for your next cycle, see you back here soon. Look after yourself and that gorgeous puppy of yours 

*Joanne* ~ all the luck in the world for tomorrows test  

*Penny* ~ hi welcome to the thread, hope the funny taste is a good sign for you  

*Sallyanne* ~ hi to you and lots of luck to Ronnie and Reggie.....lucky you going to Eurodisney, it's fab 

*Didsy* ~ welcome to you and your blasts....what day do you test hun?
*
Barbwill, Jump, Jo* ~ welcome and lots of luck to you all too   

*Nicky* ~ i like football but cricket!!  Loads of luck to you   Aw hun, i just read your other post....so sorry about your frosties 

*Bikergirl* ~ when do you test hun......i know you're not feeling positive but i hope it works out for you  

*Louise* ~ i knew i'd heard Smeghead before!! I remember it from Red Dwarf now 
*
Rhonda and Pingpong* ~ everything crossed its implantation   Rhonda, the big 'O' is really common hun....there's a thread about it somewhere 
*
Hi Widgey, Specialmum, Vicky and Widgey* ~ hope you are all doing ok. Specialmum, try not to worry too much about the symptoms....doesn't necesarily mean bad news. Good luck 
*
Sunflower* ~ yay.....congratulations 

*Trish* ~ congratulations to you too hun 

*Lisa* ~ aw thats fantastic......congratulations 

Love and much luck, Lizzy xxx


----------



## freshstart (Apr 3, 2007)

Had really bad AF type cramps last night and a spot of blood this morning  .  I started spotting 10dp ec last time (I am 8dp ec today).  Still got crampy feelings going on today.  Trying to be positive  .  DH is taking the day off work today to keep me company  .  I thought I could deal with it a bit easier this time but NO it doesn't get any easier does it!

Lizzy - I test on Monday 20th

Joanne - hope to see a BFP hun, good luck xx

Didsy xx


----------



## Lisa J. (Aug 9, 2007)

Lisa here. Well after my up and down 2 days with having a bfn on the urine test and a bfp on the blood test i started bleeding today. not much cramps to talk of but moderate blood loss. I all well and truely deflated i have to say. Its like winning the lottery and someone taking it off you again. I still have to continue with the progest supps and tabs and repeat the blood test on friday. Another few days on the roller coaster. Being a midwife/nurse i wish i knew less. I am trying to keep thinking it will be ok but wit this blood i can't imagine the embies have "clinged on". I can only hope. At least i can type into here and don't feel like the only one.


----------



## smith16 (Feb 2, 2007)

Hello

Well I test on Thursday 16th, feeling nervous, worried, I feel like I want to cry getting myself worked up.

AF there is no sign just have tender boobs had no more cramping pains, have broke out in spots on my chin never usually get spots must be all the hormones from the treatment.

Had very vague dreams about it all last night and partner had a dream that we got BFN.

I am very tempted to test this am go to the chemist and get a test before I go to the office.


Penny


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Thanks Didsy 

Lisa ~ we're all hoping with you hun......thinking of you and hoping Friday brings good news  

Joanne  

xxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Penny ~ sorry i posted at the same time.

Good luck for Thursday hun, try and hold out testing if you can just to give those levels a couple more days to build up 

Big (((hugs)))

Lizzy xxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

hi everyone

Well it dawned on me yesterday that i am truly stupied because i have been posting on here and i was meant to be posting on ttc-naturally!! 

i am so sorry ladies!!!!   but i will miss u all and i will still keep an eye on u all and hope u keep well.

hope u not too made!! 


BIG BIG HUGS

Tracey xxx


----------



## smeghead (Jul 2, 2007)

Morning everyone

Hope everyone is good, and  for everyones test day

Not feeling to good this morning, feeling really nauseous and really feel like   is on her way, (I'm on day 12 post EC) the only thing is my monthly coldsore hasn't appeared (get one every month) and still not sleeping very well, seem to need the loo every five minutes.  Away to watch some crappy daytime tele.

sending lots of     and sprinkles of      to everyone

Love Louise x


----------



## skiwizard (May 20, 2007)

Morning Ladies 

Well, my 2ww is now officially over. 

We tested again this morning and got another  so I guess I can now happily say that 
I AM A PREGNANT WOMAN  ........WEY HEY! ​
          

Thank you all so so much for your support and encouragement and for helping me get through my fertility journey safely with my sanity still intact. You've all been amazing and I love you all.  

Trish  ​


----------



## hanadiz (Jul 23, 2007)

LizzyB said:


> New home for Aug/Sept 2wwers......everyone's welcome to come and join in posting
> 
> Love and luck
> 
> ...


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

hi lizzy 
sorry about this but im not meant to be on this thread hun, did explain in posting b4 but i have got my self confused at some point and started posting on here when i was meant to be postin on nautral, SO SORRY for the mix up!!

hugs
Tracey


----------



## Lisa J. (Aug 9, 2007)

congrats Trish and fingers crossed for Louise. Lisa. xx


----------



## smeghead (Jul 2, 2007)

Brilliant news Trish you must be on        hope you have a great pregnancy, and I hope there are many more   on this thread.

Love Louise x


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Tracey no wonder you didnt have a clue what i was on about with the pessaries   ou still welcome to stay here hun although we are prob talking a load of gobbdy **** to you   Good luck with testing and make sure you let us know   

Well Trish what an i say apart from YOUR PREGNANT WOOOOOHOOOOOOO Go Trish go Trish          Im so happy for you and Mr Trish well done 

Louise sorry you feel like af is on her way. But it is a good sign af pains so dont throw the towel in yet.   

Briegirl  for testing today   

Didsy isnt that ment to be good? It coud be late implantation hunni   

Well as for me my pessaries are relly kickin in coz my ( . )( . )'s are killing me and i have got a right crampy tummy  Not sure if thats off the EC or my boys snuggling in??

Good luck to everyone else   
luv sally x x


----------



## BikerGirl (Mar 15, 2006)

Hey Lizzie. Thanks for positive thoughts.
My hcg shot should be gone tomorrow so thought of testing thursday but have feeling it'll all be over before then.

Lisa sorry about what you're going through. Hope it works out for the best.

Skiwizard and Trish congrats on your BFP's!!


----------



## BarbWill (Aug 18, 2005)

Trish, CONGRATULATIONS !!! Wonderful news !

Smith16, I am also testing on Thursday 16 and I am also going mad ! And I also have no sign of AF, had no more cramps since yesterday morning, have sore boobs and nipples, and my abdomen is still swollen. I know all these things don't mean much but the last days or so tough it's impossible not to think and feel all these things, isn't it ? It helps me to think that I am not alone, that I am waiting for Thursday morning with somebody else now. Good luck girl !

Erp, I am really sorry that your result is a bit unclear and you have to be in this suspended state between hope and despair ... I wish you the best outcome possible ... 

To everyone's embies in there, come on little ones !!!! Attach and develop nicely !!!


----------



## smeghead (Jul 2, 2007)

Hi guys

Just a small question to ask, I am now 14 days post HCG shot and 12 days post EC do you guys think tomorrow is to early to test? Not meant to test until 21st August which is 19 days post EC.

Love Louise x


----------



## BarbWill (Aug 18, 2005)

smeg, I think that it is a bit early ... try to wait at least 16 days after EC .... just a couple more days ... and you would test together with me and smith16, cool ! For me Thursday will be 18 days since EC, and if I can last until then, you can too !


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Is anone else sufferign with hot flushes??   Dont know if its the pessaries or not so have posted on peer coz i didnt get it last time


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

thanks hun

Well i really dont know whats happening now as i went to the loo and now i am wiping red blood away just abit at mo and a small bits of clots.

i have called the gp and just waiting to hear what they think...im only day 25!!  i had one day 30 about 3 mths ago and usuaul periods are 38-45 days so im not sure.

i have a dull stretching pain in tum with it and i awoke with another headache this morning, breasts are still tender around nipple area..

any insights then please do either respond here or on pm

Thanks for all ur support everyone and best of luck xxx


----------



## briergirl (Apr 4, 2007)

Well I just got my results and its *another*  for me!!!! Dont know why I am so upset as I have been having neg POAS and bad vibes for the past couple of days. Dont know what we are going to do now, I have 8 embies frozen in Kiev and I can go back at anytime now as I dont have monthly periods it really is up to me to decide when. Have a big wedding Sept 15th and think I would like to go to that without having treatment hanging over me, (I really do love my cider ) so maybe a break of a few weeks may be ok. It has been a long 3 years!!! 

Best of luck to everyone else on this amazing thread and I hope all your wishes come true!!!!!!!!!!!

Love Joanne


----------



## Baileybird (Feb 17, 2007)

Hello
Do you mind if I join you? I had my ET yesterday and will be testing on Friday 24th Aug.
I have a quick question re the progesterone pessaries - when did you all start taking them? On EC or ET?
Thanks and good luck to everyone.
Sarah
x


----------



## smeghead (Jul 2, 2007)

so sorry to fear your news Joanne sending you a big , yeh I would be the same as you leave it until aftyer the wedding.

sarah welcome to the thread, boy your lucky you don't have long to wait between ET and testing, I have to wait 17 long days.  I started using the cyclogest pessaries the day I had EC.

Love Louise x


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Briegirl im so sorry hun      It prob best to give your body and mind chance to heal a little.

Hi Sarah good luck for testing hun. I had EC wed and did my pessarie on Friday nite the nite before ET. HTH


----------



## freshstart (Apr 3, 2007)

Briergirl - Im so sorry   live life for a while and enjoy it, its not all about tx.

Sarah - Lots of luck for a BFP.  I started using pessaries the day before et.

Sallyanne - Im not getting hot flushes but I am getting tummy cramps and sore boobs.  I saw your post on peer support is this all down to cyclogest then?  I though it was a good sign I might be pg!

Didsy x


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Didsy i havent got a clue coz i never had them last time and i was on cyclogest? WHo knows lets just wait and see


----------



## smith16 (Feb 2, 2007)

hello

I could not wait to test, bought test yesterday, did it yesterday afternoon negative I am 15 days past EC including EC day and I test at the hospital tomorrow 16/08/07, does not look good.

I don't think today is going to change anything.

Penny


----------



## Widgey (Aug 22, 2005)

Morning all

We tested early at 5.38am and it was a negative result. I'm heartbroken (again).

       

Love
Widgey
xxxxx


----------



## Klingon Princess (May 10, 2007)

Penny and Widgey

I am so sorry to hear your news.     

It looks like I will be going for my next treatment either tomorrow or Friday so will soon be back here on the 2ww for the fifth time.....

love

Kehlan


----------



## smeghead (Jul 2, 2007)

penny and widgey - I'm so sorry to hear your news sending you both lots of    .

Love Louise x


----------



## freshstart (Apr 3, 2007)

penny and widgey - I am so sorry   look after yourselves xx

Didsy x


----------



## *katie* (Nov 9, 2004)

Penny  and Widgey big  to you both, so sorry.

Would it be ok to join you ladies? I had 2 blastocysts transferred on Monday, and have just had it confirmed that my test date is 27th August. Already starting to go a bit  

Lots of       to everyone,

Katie x


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Hi all

I am sorry to hear about the BFNs this morning.  

Just to let you know that I have my official BFP this morning. I tested early on Saturday and had a feint line so I have just been hoping it stayed until today.

Good to luck to everyone else still waiting    - I had terrible af pains last Friday (11 dpo) and loads of other PMT symptoms so was amazed it was positive.


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Forgot to say congratulations to the other BFPs!


----------



## freshstart (Apr 3, 2007)

Katie - Hi   great news with your blasts.  I have been following my fellow cycle buddies but I was completely rubbish posting on there   there were so many! Wishing you lots of luck for a  

Monkey2007 - You must be on   congratulations

Didsy x


----------



## BarbWill (Aug 18, 2005)

Penny, Widgey and Briegirl, I am very sorry for your results ... it is soooo hard ....

Smith16, I am sorry that it doens't look good, there is still some hope but sometimes hoping just makes us suffer more, doesn't it ? A big hug. 

Monkey, congratulations ! 

Sallyanne, I think that hot flushes are quite normal also during the 2ww, I don't think it's the progesterone causing them, I think it's still the fact that your body has gone throught the downregging and is coming back to normality, an dduring this process these side effects can occur. 

Sarah, I started to use pessaries either the evening after EC or the day after, I can't remember ! I used them rectally until ET and then vaginally. 

For all the girls who just started the 2ww, good luck !!!


----------



## smeghead (Jul 2, 2007)

Hi katie welcome to the madhouse of the 2ww thread

Monkey        you must be on   brilliant news on your  

Sallyanne - I too am having extreme hot flushes, and really going    having to wait until the 21st 

Hoping everyone else gets their dream of a   

Love Louise x


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Afternoon ladies.

Im so sorry widgey   

Peggy wait and see what happens tomorrow hun   

Nothing to report form me. Apart from my appitite has now gone but it could be all the food i scoffed yesterday   

Off to my mums for a cuppa n a catch up not seen her for a week

Luv sally x x


----------



## Lisa J. (Aug 9, 2007)

Hi all. It is so uplifting hearing the BFP. Sorry to hear the BFN. Tomorrow i will finally know where i am. With having BFN then BFP and 2 day bleeding, the "in limbo bit" is the hardest. I am trying to keep positive and thinking that hopefully one of the embies are hanging in there,i had 3 put back fingers crossed. I am pleased that there has been signs of a pregnancy. It still is annoying when we do all the right things and yet it still doesn't work out. I guess it is just the little challenges that are plonked in front of us from time to time. Good luck to all testing in the next couple of days roll on for some more BFP     
Lisa.


----------



## Baileybird (Feb 17, 2007)

Sorry to hear the sad BFN news. Look after yourselves and don't give up.
Congratulations on your BFP Monkey2007, I can't imagine how amazing it must feel!

Thanks to those who gave me their Cyclogest info - I'm stressing a little because I'm an idiot and in my dopey state after EC misheard the nurse telling me when to start. I was so sure he said to start the evening of ET... so I started a day late and am VERY annoyed and upset with myself. Two different doctors have told me it probably won't make any difference but I don't of course believe them! Oh well, what will be will be I guess. 

Looking forward to seeing lots more BFPs here soon!
x


----------



## stellamcg (Aug 19, 2005)

Hi Girls!

My test date is Sunday 26th...feels like an eternity!!


Good luck to everyone else


----------



## *katie* (Nov 9, 2004)

Thanks for the warm welcome girls.

Monkey  Lovely news, hope you enjoy a happy and healthy pregnancy 

Didsy great to see you here!  5 days and counting I bet!  

Lisa really hope you get given good news tomorrow hun, will be thinking of you   

Briegirl sorry you got a bfn 

Oh Sarah  hun I'm sure the extra day won't matter too much with the cyclogest, although I can understand you worrying because in fact I did the opposite and started on the stuff too early!  And that was despite having everything clearly written down! 

Lots of   and  to all who patiently (or not so patiently) wait, Katie X


----------



## Baileybird (Feb 17, 2007)

Hey Katie, you're testing on my birthday... a very lucky day!


----------



## *katie* (Nov 9, 2004)

OOh I hope that's an omen Sarah!!! To be honest I am considering testing early. Originally I was given the test date of 23rd (16 days after EC) but now I've been told 26th. You have blasts too I notice...how long were you advised to wait?? Not that I'm impatient or anything! 

Stella   and good luck to you!


----------



## Baileybird (Feb 17, 2007)

Definitely a good omen!

I'm at Hammersmith and they count your test date from EC not ET, so I test two weeks following EC - Friday 24th Aug... So I'm in for either a truly brilliant b'day weekend or completely rubbish one! We have a blood test rather than home test. I'm pleased really cuz I'd be much too scared to do a pee stick, I even have to get DH to take the call when they ring with results. What a wuss!


----------



## *katie* (Nov 9, 2004)

Well the test date I've been given (27th not 26th like I said earlier) would make it 20 days after EC....that sounds crazy!! 

I definitely won't be able to last that long, I think I'll be caving in before then!  

I like the idea of the blood test, at least you know for sure that way.  Plus you won't have the temptation of pee sticks hanging round the house!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hiya girls just wanted to wish everyone good luck on this madness that is the 2ww!!  I've got one week to go and am starting to crack up now!



xxxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Can i ask if any of you doing the short protocol are having night sweats or nightmares?  I've had them both for the past two evenings

congrats to all the BFP's and hugs to those who got bad news


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

i keep having nightmares and really bad sweats flowerpot. woke up this morning with 'freddys gonna get you...' in my head!


----------



## freshstart (Apr 3, 2007)

Katie - I test 14 days after ec so 9 days after et as they are blasts.  Thank god as I don't think I could wait any longer! I started spotting 6dpt last time (Im on 4dpt) so dreading the next couple of days  

Flowerpot - I keep dreaming about IVF every night not that its on my mind   !!

Didsy xx


----------



## Baileybird (Feb 17, 2007)

I dreamt my DH chased someone off a road in reverse last night... Not sure what that has to do with IVF!


----------



## *katie* (Nov 9, 2004)

I can't quite recall what it was about, but I also had a bad dream last night. I remember waking up all of a tizz! 


Didsy thanks for that hun . Well you and Sarah have been given test dates much the same as my original one. I'll stick with the original then - still 16 days after EC and 10 days after (B)ET which should allow plenty of time for hcg to be out of my system. Yipppee!!


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Katie i have to test 19 days after EC too    I wont be waiting that long though lol


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Didsy - i know what you mean, i started with AF pains 9 days past transfer last time and I'm dreading the next couple of days too.

Glad to hear i'm not the only one with nightmares, well not glad your having them, but you know what I mean    I had one where dh was really horrible to me - i was really angry with him when i woke up  and then last night had so many different ones i can't remember one!

Wonder if its the drugs (even tho i haven't D/R) or just the emotions of it all?


----------



## smeghead (Jul 2, 2007)

Wishing I could get a good nights sleep to be able to have a nightmare, not sleeping at all well, to many things running through my little head.  Though I did have a dream about my DH nephew (who is 28 by the way) and he was making cheese on toast and putting beans on it under the grill!!!! Weird eh!

Louise x


----------



## freshstart (Apr 3, 2007)

flowerpot - I cycled with you last time in Apr/May so lets hope this time will be lucky for both of us    sending you lots of 

Didsy x


----------



## Baileybird (Feb 17, 2007)

I've got one of those plug-in smelly things with lavender, that really helps me sleep. I know just what you mean though about too many things popping into your head.
I'm blaming the drugs for everything at the moment!
Katie, I'd say 16 days after ET is plenty of time...
x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Didsy, lets hope its a good omen hun    xxxxx


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Im having very strange dreams. I dreamt that i had a horse and he could talk to me    Very strange


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Joanne* ~ i'm sorry to see your news.....take care of yourself 

*Widgey* ~ really so sorry, this is so unfair hun. Many hugs 

*Kehlan* ~ good luck with your IUI  

*Tracey* ~ don't worry hun, i'd just assumed you were posting on both as i'd seen your posts there too 

*Louise* ~ did you manage to step away from the peesticks!

*Hanadiz* ~ welcome to the thread.....i've added you to the list hun. Hope you come and join everyone chatting here too....good luck  

*Hi Sarah* ~ welcome to you too....what a cute dog you have in your avatar, what is she/he? Good luck  

*Katie, Flowerpot and Stella* ~ welcome and lots of  to you too 

*Hi Didsy, Jo and Barbwill* ~ hope you are all doing ok apart from the weird dreams 

*Sally* ~ how's your tummy today? Hot flushes are really common......lots of people posting on here have had them 

*Bikergirl* ~ how are you feeling....are you still going to test tomorrow  

*Penny* ~ good luck for your blood test tomorrow....everything crossed  

*Lisa* ~ huge luck for you too.....really hoping this works out for you  

*Monkey* ~ congratulations.....so pleased for you 

*Trish* ~ thats fab hun....enjoy 

Take care all, Lizzy xxx


----------



## BikerGirl (Mar 15, 2006)

Hey girls.
OK so I tested and it was positive. BUT my hcg trigger WAS 15000iu. To be fair my tests are crap (remember the ones I 'tested' in the name of science?? ) and they gave only a half hearted line after 7 days of a 10000 shot and couldn't pick up anything later than 11 days after the trigger. The line I got this morning was was a bit like the half hearted one 7 days past the 10000iu trigger. 
I've read that hcg levels halve every day, so by that theory I should be clear of my trigger by now as I'm 15 days after that.
I don't know what to think!
I can't find anywhere online that says how long to wait to test after a 15000iu shot. I had no more spotting after the one day (day 11 past trigger). Normally I'd have been on by yesterday but so far (touch everything made of wood in this place) nothing. Then again my trigger is normally 10000iu so it's hard to compare.
Help! Am losing my mind!!!!


----------



## hippychic (Jul 25, 2007)

Hiya Bikergirl,
Sorry I'm not sure about 15000 HCG as I usually have 10000 but I'm sure someone will be able to help you. Anyway I hope its good news for you. Oh and I've sent you some bubbles for good luck and because you're a fellow Rossi fan!!!
Take good care
Nicola


----------



## BikerGirl (Mar 15, 2006)

Hey Hippychic
Thanks.
And yeah....Rossi Rules!!!!


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Bikergirl i have got loads of tests so i could watch the HCG go and hopefully see it come back. They are only cheap tests i have got but measure 10mu or summink like that lol. Today was my first day of testing and 11 days after having my 10,000 HCG jab ( last monday nite ) and i got a BFN?? Cant understand why coz i tought it took 14 days to laeve the system?? It would have been nice to see a false positive   Im still gonna test everyday now and hopefully i will get a BFP soon  

Luv sally x x


----------



## BarbWill (Aug 18, 2005)

Hi girls I got a BFP this morning, the first one in my life. I tested early compared to when the clinic asked me to, but it's 19 days since the 10,000 ui hcg injection and the result was very clear, with the preggy line more evident than the control line. My embies should be 17 days today. Can I be happy ? I am going to the clinic tomorrow for my hcg test. I am over the moon !!!


----------



## smeghead (Jul 2, 2007)

hi guys - great news for all those who are getting the BFP's they deserve.

Not feeling to good today (really anxious and quite upset) am having small spotting (brownish in colour), and I know I'm going to be told off but I have POAS (had EC 14 days ago and HCG shot 16 days ago) and I got a really faint line, so like Sally has said I too will test until my test day and its not over until the fat lady sings and she ain't singing yet.  Please don't send the   round.

sorry about the me thread today

keep the     and sprinkles of   

Love Louise x


----------



## deany (Jun 14, 2007)

Hi Everyone, 
I was due to test on 30th July unfortunately didn't get that far as AF arrived on the Thursday before. JR said I still had to do test and it was definately BFN.  I have been through 3 IUIs so should have felt better able to deal with it, but we were both absolutely gutted,totally threw me and I felt rather wobbly for a while haven't been able to face looking at site.
Hoping to have another go with frozen embryos as soon as we can.
Not giving up yet!
Congrats to all of you with BFP, sorry for all of you like me!
Deany


----------



## smeghead (Jul 2, 2007)

so sorry deany    lots of   

Love Louise x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Deany* ~ i'm really so sorry to see your news. Many hugs to you and much luck for your frosties 

*Sally* ~ i think people differ in the time it takes for the HCG to leave the system although it's somthing like an average of 1000 a day so it's possible it's all gone 

*Hi Bikergirl* ~ thats sounding really positive hun, what will you do next.....can you get a blood test done?

*Louise* ~ i won't send the  hun. Again, sounding really good for you 

*Barbwill* ~ thats sounds like BFP to me!!!!

Love & luck, Lizzy xxx


----------



## smeghead (Jul 2, 2007)

Question - What are the best POAS to use? I know they all have different levels they detect, therefore which would you recommend to use.

Love Louise x


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

I have heard great things about clearblue ones. But i have got a load of cheap ones off ebay which are also good. It says the NHS use them.

I am feeling very      At the mo. Dont know why maybe coz im tired now?? Not sure.


----------



## smith16 (Feb 2, 2007)

Hello

Definitely BFN for me tested at clinic today I have not heard anything yet from blood test, the clinic said If I don't hear anything then take it as negative.

I had good quality fertilised eggs at 4 cell stage grade 1 to 2 at ET must of stopped dividing and did not implant.

we have 4 grade 1 to 2 frozen so in a couple of month we will try FET.

Penny


----------



## smeghead (Jul 2, 2007)

penny - So sorry to hear you get a BFN     sending you lots of    and good luck with FET when you decide to do it.

Love Louise x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi girls, how you all bearing up? 

Louise - sounding good   

Bikergirl - sorry I have no idea what to suggest but I hope its a BFP for you 

Deany - so sorry 

Barbwill - 

Penny -  good luck with FET 

Didsy - how are you today?

 to everyone else

I slept better last night and no nightmares, took me a while to get off.  feel a bit more positive, tomorrow is a milestone for me as on my BFN cycle its when my AF pains started so I'll be glad to get through tomorrow hopefully with no AF pains. is anyone experiencing any symptoms?


----------



## Moshy29 (Aug 13, 2006)

Penny, so sorry to hear of your BFN       , wishing you the very best for you and your frosties.

Louise, are you thinking of testing early you naughty girl ?!?!?!?!?!?  Try to wait if you can as it can be stressful, but if you cave into temptation I would recommend first response or clearblue (the ones that you can use up to 4 days before).  Good luck!

Love Moshy x


----------



## BikerGirl (Mar 15, 2006)

Hey girls

Thanks for the good wishes.
Sally, yeah I know the kind. I got 20 'ultra early' tests thrown in for free when I bought my OPK sticks online and I used them 'freely' last month to try and do exactly what you're doing. Watch it disappear and hopefully come back.. I think day 10 past 10000iu trigger was the last time they gave me a positive. Day 11 was one of those 'hold up to the light to see the very faint line' results. So I'm not surprised you'd have a neg. I've read 2 different things on how HCG disappears from the body. One that it's roughly 1000iu per day. And the other is that it halves every 24 hours. I've also read a research paper that says that serum hcg levels are also dependent on BMI. 

Lizzie, I did go and get a blood test. The result was 84.18mIU/ml. Which would be ok if there was no trigger shot residue. The only thing I can do is go back in a couple of days and see.
However I also asked to check my progesterone (last time I got pregnant I needed progesterone support) and the result for that was 98.89nmol/l. The reference values on the result sheet say it should be 0-3.5 in follicular phase and 5.7-76 in luteal phase. I'm assuming the fact my result is bigger than that is good news but I really have no clue as to what levels should be. Anyone in the know?

   to all who still have to test...and to me  
XXX


----------



## freshstart (Apr 3, 2007)

Penny - Im sorry hun  

Flowerpot - I feel the same as you, I started spotting 6 dpt last time so getting through tomorrow will be a milestone for me too   

Sad news about Dr Tunde at the Lister, he did my first et, it makes you realise how precious life is, he was so young  

Had a lovely day with by BF and her 3 month old baby, he is becoming a right ladies man with his cheeky smiles!

Lots of luck and  to everyone   

Didsy xx


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Didsy who is the DR and what happened??


----------



## Baileybird (Feb 17, 2007)

Penny and Deany - sorry to hear your news, it seems so unfair doesn't it? I can't bear that so much of this depends on good luck... You'll get your time to be lucky, keep trying.

I hope those of you with 'almost' BFPs get your confirmation soon!
Sorry, I've not a clue about levels following trigger shots but I'd say that 14 days post ET should give an accurate result as Hammersmith always test at that point. Mind you that's a blood test rather than pee stick...

Flowerpot, I have no symptoms... apart from huge sore boobs but then that might be the Cyclogest I guess?

Good luck to you all
x


----------



## Baileybird (Feb 17, 2007)

Oops, meant to say 14 days post EC, not ET.
x


----------



## freshstart (Apr 3, 2007)

sallyanne - Dr Tunde was a consultant at the Lister Fertility Clinic.  When I opened up FF on the first page before you sign in there is a story about it.  It was a brain heamorrage (sorry can't spell that), he passed away very suddenly. My thought are with his family  

flowerpot - how are you today?  I woke up at 5am knicker checking   but everything is ok   

Didsy x


----------



## BikerGirl (Mar 15, 2006)

Morning ladies
I did another test this morning. I think it was a little bit darker than yesterday's - or maybe that's just wishful thinking.
However still no sign of AF (please let her not turn up!!!!) and have really sore boobies today.
I have to go back and get another blood test. Have been trying to get hold of the lab on the phone to see if they work all day tomorrow as tomorrow's my mum's bday and I would so so so much love to be able to give her good news! I must admit my hopes are really sky high now. Still getting lots of cramps though


----------



## smeghead (Jul 2, 2007)

Morning guys

Well did another POAS (naughty I know) this morning still a faint line (test day 21st) can you get a false positive on these POAS?  Congrats to everyone getting BFP's and  for everyone else.  I still feel like   not far away and much knicker checking is being done by me.

sending     to everyone and sprinkles of    

Love Louise x


----------



## BikerGirl (Mar 15, 2006)

Lou you naughty naughty girl!!!   
Sticks will pick up any hcg in your wee. If there is none, no positive line. And I guess your trigger would be gone by now.
But still. Naughty!


----------



## MissSunshine (Apr 2, 2006)

Congratulations to BikerGirl and Smeghead wishing you a wonderful pregnancy.

Just to let you know I got a   this morning!      David and I are devastated once again, it doesn't seem to get any easier. 

Good luck to everyone else testing soon. I hope you get your dreams come true!!

Love Rhonda.xxxx


----------



## smeghead (Jul 2, 2007)

So sorry to hear you got a BFN Rhonda big   for you. Thanks but I really shouldn't be counting my chickens until my official test date on 21st as it is still 4 long days away.(though I can still hope)

bikergirl -  for tomorrow 

Love Louise x


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Rhonda hunni im so very sorry


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi girls I've just started the dreaded TWW 

Two put back and 3 or 4 frozen still not sure about the fourth 

Rhonda I posted on the other thread I'm sorry bis hugs for you 

Sally chin up hunnie come on Ronnie and Reggie  

Hi to all girls on the tww and hope to get to know you all better


----------



## skiwizard (May 20, 2007)

Hi Ladies 

Rhonda - Sweetheart I am so sorry to hear your news.  

Sukie - Well done hun! Glad ET went ok.  Now welcome to the 2ww.  

BikerGirl & Smeghead - I'd say you've got yourselves a couple of  pregnancies there girls!  

Hi to everyone else. 

Trish


----------



## BikerGirl (Mar 15, 2006)

Rhonda sorry to hear that sweety  

I'm heading off to hospital at 5pm to get another hcg test done. But keep imagining all sorts of scenarios. What if it's gone up? (good) What if it's stayed the same? What if it's gone down? (bad...but coud still be good if some of that 84 was from pregnancy and on its way up, and some from trigger and on its way down)
I'd leave it till tomorrow but they can't give me same day result tomorrow so I left it for as late as possible today and I'll be getting my result at closing time tomorrow, that is noon. The other option was to wait till Monday which I know I just can't do. 
Really totally gone completely     now. 
Still we're now 16 days past trigger and definitely 14 post ovulation and no AF (touching wood again....all my furniture's going to be worn down at this rate!!!!!) 
   to all who are still waiting to hear.


----------



## m1234 (Feb 3, 2007)

Hello ladies can I join you on the 2ww?  Had ET today at Bristol crm - one 4 cell and one 6 cell embie.  Snuggle in embies!
Mia


----------



## smeghead (Jul 2, 2007)

welcome Mia to the 2WW thread, sending you lots of  for those two little embies.

No more spotting for me just that one brown spot yesterday morning.  Though still frantically knicker checking (saddo or what) roll on Tuesday for my official test date. (hang on in there little embies and no   please please please)

Love Louise x


----------



## *katie* (Nov 9, 2004)

Smeghead  and Bikergirl  it's sounding good.......bikergirl hope it goes well at the hospital tomorrow.    

Rhonda   so sorry hun x

Deany sorry to read your news 

Sukie and Mia  well done and welcome to you both!  

Hope everyone else is ok, and lots of       to everyone.

Katie xx

PS Smeghead you've posted as I'm typing this.....good to see you've had no more spotting


----------



## freshstart (Apr 3, 2007)

Rhonda - Im so sorry  

Sukie & Mia - hello and welcome   sending you lots of 

Smeghead & Bikergirl - it does sound like BFP's to me too.  Lots of luck   

Well I was naughty this morning and couldn't resist the pee sticks any longer (Im on 7dpt)   I woke up at 5am again knicker checking so used a normal clearblue test and got a faint positive (after dragging DH out of bed to help decide if there was definitely a faint positive  ).  I went back to sleep for a bit after munching my bird seed cereal in bed and couldn't resist again   I used a clearblue digital and it says  

I knows its early days and it wont sink in until my official test day Monday     

Didsy xx


----------



## smeghead (Jul 2, 2007)

Hi guys 

Didsy so happy for you.  You must be on   may you have a happy and healthy pregnancy.

This morning did another POAS and my faint line has now vanished (can't understand this) and I had a bleed so I think it is all over for me, I would say BFN for us uterally devastated. Don't think we could go through this again. Hope everyone else gets the miracles they want. 

Love Louise x


----------



## freshstart (Apr 3, 2007)

Smeghead - I am so sorry hun   look after yourselves xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Penny ~ sorry to hear your news.......many hugs and much luck for your frosties 

Rhonda ~ many hugs to you too.....really sorry hun 

Sally ~ here's a link to the news of Dr Tunde: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=108457.0 Very sad indeed.

Louise ~ i'm sad to see you post this morning hun......try and hold out to Tuesday, i really really hope this works out for you  

Hi Sukie and Mia ~ welcome to the thread. Sukie....what day do you test? Good to see you over here, i must catch up on the other thread!!!

Bikergirl ~ did you get any news?  

Didsy ~ oh my goodness.....all you early testers!!  Sounding very good indeed for Monday hun 

Big hugs all round,

Lizzy xxx


----------



## snic (Oct 18, 2006)

Hi there. I am another summer sensation now on the 2WW so can I join the thread please? I will read through and get to know what is going on.
Snic  
x


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Snic hiya hunni   good luck in your 2ww    
Looks like tis board is going to be over run by SS    

Well i woke uo in a blind panic this morning coz i was sure my ( . )( . )'s weren't hurting   Turns out i had squashed them so they were numb     Still got af type pains   But my worry is that i am very grumpy and usually get this about a week before af is due. Poor dh cant do anything right at the mo and i hate being like this. I suppose my grumpyness could be down to being worried  
Didsy congratulations hun     
Anyway hope everyone is ok 

Luv sally x x


----------



## BikerGirl (Mar 15, 2006)

Girls my level has gone up!!! 
Still trying to make it sink in. I had a second blood test yesterday only barely 30 hours after the first (only way I could get a result today and just couldn't hold out till monday) My hcg level is now 128 which shows a doubling time of about 48hours. I hope that's good? Yesterday  was day 14 or 15 PO and 5 days past my spotting which I'm assuming was implantation. I will now do my best to relax, stop over-analysing and tell myself that the high progesterone level is a good sign.I'll try to see my cons this week as the time I was pregnant he put me on aspirin and progesterone (though doubt I'll need the progesterone this time?).

Lou try to hold out till Tuesday sweety. 

   to all who are still waiting and hugs to everybody.
X


----------



## *katie* (Nov 9, 2004)

Hi girls,

Snic ~ Welcome to you, fellow Sensation!    

Smeghead ~ I have replied on your other thread as well, but it aint over til it's over hun. I'm still thinking  for you 

Sally what are you like making your "dollies" (love that name, where did that come from? Actally, maybe I don't wanna know   ) go numb!

Bikergirl  wooohooooo  I'd say all is looking good!!!!!  Doubling time of 48hrs sounds perfect! 

Didsy you are so naughty!!!  BUT....this is such exciting news!!!!  I will wait til your proper test day to scream congratulations....but only 2 more sleeps til official test day for you!   

Lizzie   

Hope everyone else is coping ok. We're off to Bournemouth for a couple of nights from tomorrow coz I'm climbing the walls here!  I'll be back on Weds and we're going to test on Thurs. But hopefully I can still natter to you all, coz our room has wifi and we're going to take the laptop to save me suffering FF withdrawal symptoms!  Have a good weekend all...keep the        

Katie x x


----------



## freshstart (Apr 3, 2007)

Katie - your going to be in my neck of the woods as I live in Bournemouth 1 min from the beach.  Hope it brightens up for you  . I recommend eating at West Beach just by Bournemouth pier overlooking the beach, lovely food.

I know Im naughty testing early  , roll on tomorrow as once I see it again I might start believing it  

Didsy x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi

room for one more

After a rollercoaster few days

we had transfer at lunchtime

Lizzy could you add me to the list please

We had icsi and test on 30th aug

chat later 
Em


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2007)

Hi girls 

Thanks for the welcomes 

Lizzy I'm due to test on 31st Aug  How are you doing?

Didsy Congrats on your BFP and good luck testing tomorrow xx

Hi Katie How are you doing I hope the TWW isn't dragging too much 

Louise I hope it was just a dud test   good luck testing tomorrow x

I'm not sure if this is normal  but since egg collection when I wee (but not so much now) and especially when I go number 2 it kills and I'm having a lot of stomach pains with trapped wind. I don't know if it is the bum bullets that is causing this. Sorry!!


Hi Sally,Mia, Snic, Em,Trish, Bikergirl and everyone else on the TWW  

Sukie


----------



## m1234 (Feb 3, 2007)

Sukie,
After EC I was getting pain in stomach when I wee'd and I put it down to the fact that when my bladder was full it was pushing up my uterus and ovaries and then when I wee'd they moved back down again which hurt cos they were bruised.  I have to say that this has really alleviated today.  As for wind - I'm blaming the botty bulltets too but dh says it's nothing new!  
Mia


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2007)

Thanks Mia  Are you back at work next week?


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya 

Sukie, i have been the same
When i went for ET today dh mentioned it to the nurse 
bearing in mind they do move stuff and my bladder was bursting today lol

As for the bloatedness and trapped wind my clinic told me to try either peppermint tea or cordial if i like it 
I dont have any of either so will see how i get along

I found todays wind has been worse mainly cos i used the back door normally i use th front door and havent had half as much wind with the front door

Didsy  on your BFP

katie hope u have a fab time in bournmouth and the weather picks up

hello to mia and anyone i missed

off for a lie down

Em


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2007)

Thanks girls thats put my mind at ease x

Take it easy


----------



## m1234 (Feb 3, 2007)

Hi Sukie,
I'm not back at work till Sept 3rd as I'm a teacher, how about you?
Mia


----------



## smeghead (Jul 2, 2007)

Morning everyone

Its all over for us I have been bleeding   since yesterday morning, (so the faint lines are well and truly gone) we are absolutely devastated and I really am inconsolable.  We got so near to test day but not to be this time.  This is our first time and we really don't know if we can put ourselves through this emotional rollercoaster again, but lets hope we feel differently in a couple of weeks. I want to curl up somewhere and cry for ever.  Hope everyone else gets the dream they want.    

Love Louise x


----------



## MissSunshine (Apr 2, 2006)

Oh Louise sweetie.

I know exactly how you feel!    Big huge massive    for you and DH. Take time together. Please feel free to PM me if you want to chat.
Take care of yourself, Rhonda.xxxx


----------



## Betty1 (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi everyone - I wonder if you can put my mind at rest please?

Firstly, Louise - I am so sorry for your bfn.  When I just read what you said about 'wanting to curl up and cry etc'  it just took me straight back to my last failed cycle.  Just let all of your emotions out - it's part of the grieving process.  You will feel better in a few weeks even though you can't imagine that at the moment.  I am thinking about you   

My question is about stomach pains after ec.  I had ec on Fri morn and was fine until the early hours of this morning when I woke up with bad period type pains and wanting to go the loo (only for a wee -sorry tmi)  I also felt a bit 'windy' and tummy feels like a balloon. Is this normal?  I didn't have anything last time after ec.

Thanks
Betty


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya ladies

Louise so sorry to read your news this morning 
sending lots of love and hugs to you and dh

Betty it sounds pretty much how i felt and to some degree still do feel!
I spoke to my nurse at clinic yesterday she said to increase my water intake 

Also i think the cyclogest pessaries make you feel a bit windy i have found the windiness is worse if using in the back door (sorry  )

Sukie how r u feeling this morning

Mia hope your doing ok also

rhonda thinking of u

Can i just ask if anyone else has experienced shoulder tip pain 
it started last night and is worse if i lie down had to get up early this morning due to it

ho hum best go and do my cyclogest now   

Love to all i havent mentioned

Em


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

heffalump, i woke up with really bad tummy pains and shoulder tip pain last night and felt like i couldnt walk. its gotten a bit better this morning but am still worried. im not having ivf but am on clomid so will be great to hear what people say about shoulder tip pain xxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Will catch up properly later but just want to send Louise a huge 

So sad to see your news this morning hun xxx


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Louise im so sorry hunni    

Em my right shoulder blade was killing me for about 3 days after ET   Dont know why but its stopped now


----------



## smeghead (Jul 2, 2007)

Hi Nicky, how you doing this morning, my  for you that its implantation bleeding.  I will be going to my GP on Friday for another line (hopefully get another couple of weeks off to come to terms with this) so if you felt up to getting together I could easily travel to Aberdeen to meet you.

Love Louise x


----------



## Betty1 (Apr 12, 2007)

Thanks for your reply Heffalump.    You have put my mind at rest - I don't think it helped that the pains started in the middle of the night when everything always seems worse !
Not able to give any advice about your shoulder pain -sorry.

Betty


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Betty i had terrible pains after EC and they were worse when i needed a wee and when i went for one too. Its everything all swollen in there hun. Take plenty of paracetamol and keep ya feet up


----------



## Betty1 (Apr 12, 2007)

Thanks Sallyanne - It does put your mind at rest to know you are not the only one!

take care 
Betty


----------



## hanadiz (Jul 23, 2007)

Louise, I am so sorry to hear the bad news. I am terrified myself as my test date is tomorrow. I am starting to have pain in my waist and cramps for 5 days now and they come and go every few hours (which I was told on the site that it might be a good sign). My breasts are not sore anymore!!!
should I do a urine test tomorrow before the blood test? as my clinic said urine test can be done on the 22nd only and not before I couldnt sleep or do anything for the few last days waiting for tomorrow.
My family thinks its working and I am already pregnant, I hope so but that is putting alot of pressure on me ( I know they mean well) any advice?
hanadiz


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2007)

Louise I'm sorry to hear your news   

Hanadiz Good luck for tomorrow  

I'm fine today thanks Em (apart from windy) How are you doing?

Mia Are you off on your hols soon I think I saw something on the other thread? If you are have a great time. I'm off all of this coming week the doctor kindly signed me off 

Sally Any symptoms yet?

Nicky I hope the bleed was an implantation bleed  

Good luck Betty and Jo 

Sukie


----------



## Baileybird (Feb 17, 2007)

Really sorry to hear your news Louise. I didn't think I could face going through it all again after my last tx but you will feel stronger and ready to start all over again soon. Give yourself time to grieve and look after yourself.

Betty, I didn't get any pain after EC this time (but did last time) but I'm still in pain following ET. I am hugely bloated too, probably due to the bum bullets which also give me the runs... (sorry TMI!).

Good luck for tomorrow Hanadiz.

I'm fighting negative feelings today, not sure why. If this tx were to be the same as last time I would start bleeding tomorrow so I'm frantically knicker checking at the mo. It's all so emotionally exhausting, isn't it? 
x


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Sukie i have tons of symptoms but it could all be down to the cyclogest or just my wild imagination    The main 3 are very sore and BIG ( . )( . )'s tired and a really strong sence of smell  

I have been sooooo bored today nothing on tv worth watchin and cant be bothered to put a dvd on coz i will fall asleep


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hiya girlies, hope you are all ok

big hugs to those who got their AF or BFN especially Louise  I know just how hurtful things feel but it does get easier I promise

Didsy - OMG!! wooo-hooo I am so happy for you - now send me some of your positive vibes!!   See, it was a good omen! 

Em - welcome to the thread hun

Well I'm trying to remain  positive.  Although started with AF pains on friday night (the same day as they started on my BFN cycle) and they were very strong in the night. however they have eased and although daily they are coming and going and not as strong as usual.  However, about 2 hours ago had a funny pulsation in my tummy and went to the loo and had brown blood on wiping.   I guess I'm just thinking that it looks exactly the same as last time and I got my BFN the next day quickly followed by AF.  I guess I will have to see what tomorrow brings to see if I even make it to test day on Weds   I'm experincing a mixture of positiveness and sadness but have to be patient.  I'm thinking "spotting" means spotting on your underwear, whereas this is like brown stuff on wiping xxxxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Louise* ~ sending hugs hun 

*Hi Snic* ~ welcome to the thread......summer sensations are taking over  What day do you test hun?

*Em* ~ woohooo, welcome to you too  Hope your shoulder is feeling better today......i've heard that a few times on this thread so not uncommon.

*Betty* ~ welcome to the thread too.....you'll find the list on page one of this thread if you haven't seen it already. Can I have your test day too please....thanks hun 

*Thanks Sukie*  I'm fine thanks! although i'd be better if i had some cake  How's your tummy today?

*Sally* ~ hope you didn't squish your (o)(o) again last night 

*Katie* ~ hope you are having a lovely time in Bournemouth....i love the seaside 

*Didsy* ~ wow, really you live by the beach....i'm so jealous!! Do you want me to put up your BFP or shall i wait til tomorrow 

*Flowerpot* ~ everything crossed for you that AF stays away  

*Bikergirl* ~ thats great news about your levels 

*Hanadiz* ~    for tomorrow.

Hi to everyone, hope you all had a good weekend 

Much love and luck, Lizzy xxx


----------



## Strawberries (Apr 6, 2005)

Louise ~ I'm sorry to hear about your    

  Hanadiz ~   for tomorrow honey!

  Didsy ~ Congratulations on your         

  Rhonda ~ Thinking of you.


   to everyone else, hope you all okay!


  Well i'm feeling fine, no symptoms so far. 4 days to go.


                                                        Strawberries x


----------



## smeghead (Jul 2, 2007)

Thanks everyone for your kind thoughts and hugs, we will need to take time to cry and rant and then make a rational decision about whether to have another IVF cycle.

Hoping everyone gets the dream they are looking for.

sending lots of    and sprinkles of    to everyone

Love Louise x


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2007)

Sally It is all sounding positive  

Flowerpot sending you lots of positive vibes I hope it's a BFP  

My tum is ok now thanks Lizzy 

Good luck Sarah  

Louise  

Strawberries I hope the TWW hasn't dragged too much? It seems not that long that you had EC but I bet it feels along time ago to you!! You've got lovely looking embies  

Hi to anyone I've missed x

Sukie


----------



## Lisa J. (Aug 9, 2007)

Lisa here.
Sorry to hear you news Louise. Sending you lots of hugs. 
Katie good luck for Thursday. 
Great Didsy.   . 
Hi Sally hope that you are doing well. 
Good luck to all that are testing soon.   Sending lots of good vibes. 

I was glad to read about the wind Thing. i was just new to the FF after EC and i thought my uterus was at times going to come out of the back door. The wind was well, i never had it before. I was nearly scared to "you know what" it settled after  couple of days. The shoulder tip pain i believe is from all the "poking" (sorry to be so descriptive) down there. It can also be the wind pushing on your liver. I know from the midwifery, post sections get it and that usually is for the same reason. it can be referred pain from the liver because of some pushing onto it. I had it especially when i breathed in. But rest is the only thing high fibre diet and loads of fluids.  

Sorry i have been out of the picture since last wed. After the bfn on urine (day 14) then bfp on the beta D15 2 days heavy bleeding the blood test on Thursday was good. it went from 43 to 210. so i didn't know if i was coming or going. I then realised the hormones were going up and down. i hope that if any one else had that much bleeding to stay positive. I tried to but the neg vibes kept popping in but so far so good. I am going for a scan on Thurs. I think it is one day at a time now.  
I am keeping everything crossed for every one. Grateful for everyones messages and we will all come through it and get our little miracles one day. 
Hugs to all. 
Lisa.


----------



## snic (Oct 18, 2006)

Sorry I haven't been replying over the weekend. I have been in terrible pain but am glad to say it is starting to subside. I actually stayed in bed for most of the weekend as even sitting or standing was causing pain. In addition I have had a funny tummy and very windy too (so my husband has avoided me like the plague! Reading your posts makes me think this is normal so that's good!

didsy -   excellent news!

Lisa -  

Smeghead - really sorry to hear your news. 

LizzyB - I test on the 31st Aug (along with a few other SS's)

Sukie, Sallyanne - Hi, hope you are both feeling OK.

Snic
x


----------



## freshstart (Apr 3, 2007)

Snic - sorry your having a rough time, ec does take its toll, rest up and take it easy  

Lisa - good luck with your next scan  

Smeghead - It does get easier over time  

Flowerpot - how are you today?  hope everything is ok  

Heffalump - I think you can change me to a   on the list now!

Luck and   to everyone on their  

Didsy x


----------



## hanadiz (Jul 23, 2007)

I did my blood test today and it was  , I am in tears, its hurts deep inside as it you had a mc.
I guess i need to be positive and look forward for the second time. do i need to wait before trying again?
hanadiz


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Can i join as i am now on the 2ww!! we had 2 embies put back today, 1x 6 cell an 1 x 8 cell.

hanadiz - sorry to hear your news hun.

Love Cleo xxxx

PS going to try and find a ticker now!!


----------



## stellamcg (Aug 19, 2005)

Hi Ladies,

Louise and Hanadiz - so sorry to hear about your BFN's...take care,   



Has anyone else got really sensitive nipples?? (sorry...TMI!!) I'm only on day 8 of my 2WW, so I'm probably imagining things...  ...

 to everyone

Stella


----------



## Strawberries (Apr 6, 2005)

Hanadiz ~ I'm so sorry to hear your news, BIG  


                            Strawberries x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi All 

Can I join you in the   2ww club please   Got 2 grade 2 embies back today, a 5 cell and a 7 cell. Testing on the 31st August 

Know quite a few of you from the Summer Sensations thread but also looking forward to 'meeting' everyone else   Have decided   it, I'm just taking this week off work so am off to the GP tomorrow to get a line to cover me  

Hanadiz and smeghead, am so sorry to hear about your BFN's  know how much it hurts   Take care  

Love to all

Maz x


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Hanadiz Im so sorry hun      

Hi Maz and cleo   Welcome to the mad 2ww   Good luck for testing u 2

Stella my nipples are really sensative too and if dh comes anywhere near my ( . )( . )'s im gonna rip  his head off     

Really tired been into town shopping and now i want to go to bed


----------



## Strawberries (Apr 6, 2005)

Maz & Cleo ~ Welcome over to the 2ww,   to you both   


                                Strawberries x


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2007)

Cleo and Maz Well done and welcome to the tww thread  

Hanadiz I'm so sorry you got a negative take it easy hun   

I hope you are all well and we all are having lots of snuggling going on inside      

Sukie


----------



## Nova (Jul 8, 2007)

Hi everyone...

Well i am back again.....  

Just been basted this morning so the great fun 2ww starts again!!! Test day 6th Sept...

have had terrible stomach ache since came back... I think this is what people  call period pain.... You see i am one of them one in a million woman who never and i mean never has period pain. Nothing, apart from a 5 sec ache two days before... Have very light periods and am not on at night... Yea see they do exist.. Therefore i have no pain tolerance... and think i am dying now..... Now come on girls give me a little sympathy....  

Hello to everyone i will try to do personals as i get into this again.....


   Nova


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Nova i never suffer AF pain either so when i had EC it was a huge shock to me. Well done on the basting hun good luck


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Evening all,

maz - we're here yey!!  congrats on your et hun. You should get signed off hun, this is more important than work.

nova - i suffer really bad every month with period pains, i do have endo though!! susally in bed for 2 days with it. EC was awful though and really hurt. Sending you a hug and good luck on your 2ww. (I still don't want to hear about work   )

Stella - my nips are really senitive but it started the day after ec so i know its not a sign of anything for me   . good luck hun.

Love and luck to all

Cleo xxxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Hanadiz* ~ really sorry to see your news....be kind to yourself 

*Nicky* ~ good that your bleeding has eased up......hope it was implantation for you 

*Cleo and Maz* ~ welcome to the thread  Sending many postitive and very sticky vibes  

*Nova* ~ welcome back to you and that gorgeous doggy......i saw a weimaraner (sp!) pup in the park yesterday. Sending lots of sympathy hugs and much luck  

*Lisa* ~ great news about your levels hun.......good luck for Thursday's scan 

*Thanks Snic*  Glad you are feeling better.....sounds like you had a bad weekend 

*Didsy* ~ fab hun......congratulations, done the list for you 

Hope you are all ok,

Much love, Lizzy xxx


----------



## JUMP (Mar 16, 2007)

Morning Ladies,

I,ve only posted on here a few times, but read all your posts..

I just wanted to let you know I tested yesterday after the long 9 day wait and got a  

I had no symptoms and was starting to wonder if they actually put them back in, so it just goes to show you can still get a positive..

Good luck everyone      

Jump xxx


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2007)

Jump well done hun that is great news. Congratulations     

Nova Good luck  

I hope everyone is well this morning?


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2007)

There's some bubbles for you Nicky


----------



## JUMP (Mar 16, 2007)

Thanks everyone  

It feel great to be on   but ull all be there soon as well

Jump xxx


----------



## Veitchy (Dec 28, 2006)

Hi Everyone, Can I join in?  I had a 2 day transfer last Thursday and have tried to keep busy but this 2WW is just beginning to get to me  

I hope everyone else is doing OK, it is great to see so many familar people (Summer Sensations).

I have one worry though as this morning when I wiped there was a browny / pink discharge, could this be implantation or is it too early, or could af already be trying to rear her head, last time she arrived 12dpt but I started spotting 9dpt so getting a bit panicky.

Tracey XXX


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

hi ya Tracey,

i know its worrying hun but try to stay postive        . I'm sure you have read all the stories of women on here who spot and get a bfp!!! Sending you a big   and hug.

Love Cleo xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2007)

Tracey You are a day ahead of me I think  So you would be around day 7?



Caz said:


> Mia, at 5 DPT EC your embryos would be blastocysts, maybe just beyond and hatching. I don't think they implant until about day 6 or 7 and sometimesa s late as 9 or 10 but, if they were really super douper embies, they might be ahead of the game.
> 
> Remember the HCG and the botty bombs will be playing silly buggers with your. Both of those have the effect of relaxing your muscles a bit so it might just be that.
> 
> ...


That's what Caz wrote to Mia yesterday so if I was you I'd take that as a good sign (hopefully the start of your little embies snuggling in) Good luck hun


----------



## Veitchy (Dec 28, 2006)

Thanks Sukie and Cleo, I will try to take it as a positive, although just spoke to my clinic and they did not even mention implantation as a possibility but said it was probably left over from EC, I guess I just need to wait and see


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya girls

Tracey welcome to the thread
ooh we are test date buddies!

Jump  on your 

sukie how r u doing

Cleo hows u today hun

Maz have chatted to u this morning hpe your doing ok not long til 2  

i dont thinki posted yesterday i cant remember now DOH

I am doing ok of sorts

i have been really tired all the time so rested and slept most of yesterday

i have been having some dizzy spells and this morning had one and fell on the stairs i have some lovely bruises and a broken toe, i told the hospital about our tx and they said ooh your classed as pg then so we wont x ray!

So now i am home with foot in air toothache in my toe ouch ouch ouch and when i rang dh he didnt ask how i was just are the embies ok mmmm

right off to hobble for some lunch 

Em


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Oh em poor you    I know how painful a broken toe is   There is nothing that can be done for it apart from rest anyway so good job you didnt get an x-ray.

Im feeling very deflated today   I have got up and my ( . )( . )'s arent as sore ( still getting a few tingly feelings   ) and i had a small nose bleed that i ALWAYS get just before af. I know last cycle my ( . )( . )'s stopped hurting and i had a nose bleed too   Im hoping this time is gonna be different


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2007)

Em I hope you are alright? Take it easy now and no stairs for you    

Sally


----------



## freshstart (Apr 3, 2007)

Em - Plenty of rest for you then  take it easy.

Sallyanne - PMA   symptoms come and go it doesn't mean anything  

Didsy x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Aw Em....your poor toe and poor you too. Loads of hugs 

Sally    everything crossed for you 

Tracey ~ welcome to the thread......are you testing on the 30th hun? Good luck  

Congratulations Jump.......fab news for you 

Hope everyone else is doing ok....sorry if i'm being a bit quiet at the moment but sending much love and luck to all of you       

Lizzy xxx


----------



## Veitchy (Dec 28, 2006)

Hi Lizzy, Yes I test on the 30th, if I can last that long


----------



## pinkpaula (Mar 23, 2005)

Hi guys
Can I join you on this board? I have just been to Czech Republic, Reprofit for a DE cycle. I had a day 5 blast transfer and my test date is 1st September. 
I have had a number of cycles before as you will see from my signiture. This is our 5th and absolute last try. We are off to Australia very soon anyway as DH has a job waiting for him. So regardless of outcome, it's onwards and upwards. Well I say that now anyway. 
I have no real symptoms, none that I haven't felt before on a negative cycle anyway. Horrible Steroids, and Progynova giving me false hopes before, but not this time. I am trying to keep a level head with this one. Trying. 
I have seen a couple of names I think I recognise on here too!! Heffalump, from abroadies?? and RSMUM too. Hello, if you remember me?

PP xx


----------



## stellamcg (Aug 19, 2005)

Nicky - I know how you feel hun, I woke up this morning with what feels just like AF but not as heavy or painful as usual...I don't know what to think      The only thing that is keeping me going is that AF isn't due until friday and she never usually appears early. I test on Sunday but am really starting to think I won't need to...When do you test?

I've seen other posts on these threads saying that implanation bleeding is very light and pink/brown in colour.  

Can anyone give us advise


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Oh dear sounds like this room is in much need of PMA

              

*PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA* The new law of the room is PMA ( ha ha this is comming from the  of worry )


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Its a BFN for me girls.  I started spotting on Sunday with brown as you know, this carried on until yesterday when it started turning red. The Nurse told me to test a day early, BFN so was told to stop the pessaries and AF has now arrived.  We have booked a week away to Turkey for Sat to get away from everything so wishing all of you the best of luck 

thanks for your support xxxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Fowerpot - soryy to hear your news hun. Thinking of you  
love cleo
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## stellamcg (Aug 19, 2005)

Flowerpot - so so sorry to hear about the bfn...hopefully your holiday will do you good

Take Care xx    

Stella


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

hi everyone
thought id pop in and see how u all are doing, well i did end up getting my af lol  i still cant believe i had a af on day 26 of my cycle, sooo early and it took 8days to end!  not very nice as i was constantly waiting to see what it was, but went really heavy on saturday and i had 2 biggish clots comeout, so im hoping it was just an af after my hsg,  started met and am on day 2 now and i weighed my self and lost 4 1/4lbs last week so im abit happier.


Sorry to hear that some of u are spotting and going through the same as i did, i had the brown and pink spotting and then the backache and then gradually it turned red...its so heartbreaking.

Sorry to all those who have had Bfn hugs to u all.

Great news to jump for ur BFP hun!! xx

and to everyone else i hope u can keep smiling and hugs to u all

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Flowerpot        Im so sorry hun 

Specialmum im sorry af got you too. Well done on the weight loss though hun keep it up


----------



## Nova (Jul 8, 2007)

Hello all you 2ww!!!

Flowerpot - so sorry hun 


Well its day 3 of my 2ww and i must say i am feeling pretty good today.... must be the sunny weather!!!

lots of        to all you 2ww's!!

Nova


----------



## smeghead (Jul 2, 2007)

Hi there everyone,

Congrats to everyone who got a much deserved and hoped for  you all must be on   and my thoughts and lots of    to those who got a   like we did.
I haven't been on here for ages as I am trying to get over our first BFN.  But like everyone said on here it does get easier with time and its only been a week. Just want to thank everyone for their kind words. 

Keep up the    and sending lots of  to those still waiting to test.

Love Louise x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya girls

Flower i have posted to you elsewhere honey but just wanted to send a big  to you and dh

Smeghead sorry to read about your bfn

Nicky and Stella sending u both lots of       

Tracey    hope u r doing ok honey

Sallly stay strong sweetie ur almost there thinking of u esp tomorow

pinkpaula welcome honey  for your 

 to anyone i missed

sending  and unlimited          to all!

Em


----------



## Skyblue (Sep 24, 2005)

Hi everyone

Can I join your gang?

We had our ET this morning   

We had one 8 cell (above average quality) and one 7 cell (top quality) popped back and hopefully they are snuggling in.
We have frozen 5 further embies (2x8 cell of above avg quality, 2x7 cell of above avg quality and another 8 cell of average quality).

We're thrilled, excited, scared - all of the usual emotions !

Have decided that this 2ww I'll try and be more positive and convince myself that I am pg - positive vibes got to help eh?
Might need your help with that one as the days go by though  !!   

Need to find some constructive stuff to fill the next 2 weeks with - any suggestions??  Be nice if the sun came out though.
In that quandary of what I should and shouldn't do (as usual !) - arrrg.

Skyblue x x x


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2007)

Hi girls

Lots of PMA to us all                 

I'll pop back later 

Sukie


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

ooops just realised im not supposed to be on this thread   sorry girls

good luck to everyone xxx


----------



## *katie* (Nov 9, 2004)

Flowerpot  some more   for you hun

Nicky it aint over til it's over hun....               

Skyblue welcome to the madhouse....and welcome anyone else who's joined in whilst I've been away.

Specialmum sorry it was so drawn out for you hun. Hope you're doing ok. 

How're all the other crazy PUPO ladies in here doing? I recommend a couple of days away to anyone who can manage to fit it in...it has certainly been a good distraction.

Well test tomorrow. Must admit I'm not feeling very optimistic, but hey ho less that 12 hours to go!!!

Stay calm everyone....    
 Katie X


----------



## LoisLane (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi All

BFN for me this month. Decided to have a hol in Sept and go again after.  I tested on Sat morning, now full on AF!

Best of luck to all the other 2ww ladies testing soon   and  .

Louj x


----------



## Lisa J. (Aug 9, 2007)

Unfortunatly there wasn't anything on the scan so I was very dissapointed to 
say the least. At least I did everything I could and more reasurring is  that 
there was implantation so I feel I have achieved something. I am off course very 
upset about it all but a couple of days I will feel better. The clinic too was soo sxxt. Sorry if thats a swear word. (It could be sweet spelt wrong). Felt very unsupported and alone.  I am off on an unhealthy stint for the weekend. As booze has been out of the picture for 2 months it will be a cheap night. I have all sorts in the fridge. 
Will post when out of the dark hole. 
   To all testing and every who is in the same boat as me. This web site keep me saine. 
Lisa. xxxx


----------



## stellamcg (Aug 19, 2005)

Hi Girls, thanx for your good wishes. Unfortunately big bad   arrived yesterday with a vengeance so I'm not the happy bunny today...     Not sure theirs much point in testing on Sunday...

Nicky -      you never know what's around the corner...good luck on Tuesday

Lisa - really sorry   take care

Louj - enjoy your holiday and good luck for your next cycle  

Skyblue - good luck and stay positive hun   


Stella x


----------



## tillycat (Feb 24, 2007)

Girls mind if i join in?

I had ET yesterday at Bourn Hall. This is my 1st attempt at FET, i've had 2 failed attempts at IVF and had 3 embies frozen from the last go which was in march . 1 embie didn't survive the thaw but the other 2 were good enough for transfer , so now i'm on the _2WW!_.
I'm quite enjoying just sitting around watching t.v and reading magazines, but i know the novelty will soon wear off! .

 Good luck to all of you, lets hope we get the  we all long for 

Tillycat


----------



## Nova (Jul 8, 2007)

Hello fellow 2ww's!

What a lovely sunny day, it makes life free a bit easier don't you think when the sun is shining!!!

Well day 4 of my 2ww and it will be 2ww today that i test!!! exciting......

Tillycat - welcome

Stella- so sorry hun XXX

Lisa - sorry hun, hang in there xxx

Katie - I have congrates you on summer sentations but what the hell     Well done !!!!

hello to everyone else and lots of                       

to us all

Nova XXXXXXXXXX


----------



## *katie* (Nov 9, 2004)

Hi all,
Thanks Nova!  Hi all we have been very fortunate and got our  this morning  I felt a bit funny earlier about mentioning it here when so many of you have had sad news in the last couple of days. 

Lisa   so sorry about your scan honey, take care of each other.

Stella    very sorry to read your news too.

Lou    also very sorry about your news, enjoy you holiday hun.

Lots and lots of           to everyone waiting.....how're you holding up? I can definitely recommend having a couple of days away over the 2ww if you're in the position to do that ~ really helped saved my sanity!!   

Katie


----------



## smiling girl (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi, mind if I join in? I am on day 10 of 2ww testing on the 27th August. I have had twinges that started day 6 and stopped on day 8, today have got the odd twinge that felt like AF   I have read lots of threads about the cramps and pains that could be implantation but do they come and go? Am sending myself round the bend!!

    Smiling Girl xx


----------



## Skyblue (Sep 24, 2005)

Hi Katie

I am so so so happy for your BFP !!
I just love to hear about good news - it gives us all so much hope.

[fly]*CONGRATULATIONS !!!!*

Lots of love,

Skyblue x x x


----------



## *katie* (Nov 9, 2004)

Hi Smiling Girl  and welcome hun! Check out my diary in the 2ww member diaries section...I was pretty much convinced af was about to about any minute...had random af pains for the last 3 days (still got them now actually) but as you say its apparantly pretty common to have cramps in early pregnancy, so it needn't be a bad sign! Lots of      for your two week wait!

Skyblue aw thank you hun  Not long til it's your turn hun      

Keep the PMA going girls.....      
Katie x x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Flowerpot* ~ so sorry to see you news....thinking of you and sending many hugs 

*Lou* ~ hun, i'm sorry to see your news too.....be good to yourself 

*Lisa* ~ so very sad for you 

*Stella* ~ many hugs to you too.....take care 

*Louise* ~ hope you are doing ok hun 

*Hey Nicky* ~ how have you been today hun? I'm really hoping this turns around for you  

*Pinkpaula* ~ welcome to the thread.....huge luck to you for this cycle  

*Skyblue* ~ welcome to you too  Know what you mean about the sun....where did it go!! Much luck  

*Tillycat* ~ hi there  What day do you test and I'll put you on the list 

*Smiling girl* ~ welcome to you too....you're in the right place if you are going a bit loopy. Good luck for Monday  

*Jo* ~ you're ok here hun.....this thread is for all tx and everyone's welcome  How are you doing?

*Katie* ~ any news? Yay, just seen....congratulations 

*Hi Nova, Sally and Sukie*....hope you are all ok 

Any news from *Strawberries or Barbwill* 

Sending love and luck to *Jo, Victoria and Sarah* for tomorrow   

Much love, Lizzy xxx


----------



## Strawberries (Apr 6, 2005)

Hi girls,

  its a  for me again   


            Strawberries.


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Strawberries......i'm so sorry hun xx

Many hugs 

xxx


----------



## smiling girl (Aug 17, 2007)

Katie, thanks for the positive vibes, will definately check out your diary, af pains stronger this morning, see-sawing between YES!!! and oh no every 5 minutes!!   Congrats to you,I bet your gonna have an amazing bank holiday!

Lizzy, cheers chick! I appreciate the vibes, still mildly loopy - but trying to keep busy!

Sending hugs to you, Strawberries    

Smiling Girl xx


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2007)

Nicky I'm sorry that is a BFN take it easy hun  

Smiling girl good luck  

Lizzy You are good to keep up with it all. I get lost after bout four posts 

Good luck to all the girls in the TWW


----------



## Strawberries (Apr 6, 2005)

Nicky ~ so sorry to hear about your BFN too honey, its so unfair. big hug 


                                  Strawberries x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

thought i should join in

had fet yesterday, have a 7 cell 100% survival and a 6 cell that was a 8 cell on board

test day is the 8th sept


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

I tried to test today but silly me didnt pee on the stick enough   and it didnt work!      

Have just conned my grandad into comming round to take me to tescos as I need some 'bread'... will make him stay in the car and i will get another test i think! 

Im not feeling very hopeful still, but also feeling sicky so am swinging from one way to the other. Maybe I am or maybe im not, hopefully we shall see soon hey

Good luck for everyone else, especially Sukie xxx


----------



## tillycat (Feb 24, 2007)

Hi girls,

How are you all coping with the 2ww? i'm only 2 days post transfer and the days are going really slow! .

 for those of you who didn't get the result you longed for.

_Lizzy_, i'm testing on 5th sep so could you add me to your list _please_

Sending lots of     to you all,

Tillycat 


*adjusting smilies


----------



## Baileybird (Feb 17, 2007)

Hi
Just to let you know it's a BFN for me again... Feeling truly rubbish about it all, no AF and was starting to let myself hope.
Good luck to everyone testing soon.
x


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2007)

Sarah I'm sorry hun  

Jo If your going to test at least do it properly   thanks for the positive vibes


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

lol thanks sukie!   note to self.... must pee longer!!  

big hugs to everyone who didnt get the result they longed for, it will happen so keep    

love jo xxx


----------



## smeghead (Jul 2, 2007)

Hugs and   who got didn't get the result they hoped and dreamed for and       for those of you who did (one day it will be my turn)

love louise x


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Hi good luck to everyone testing!!

Had our only frosty put back yesterday - a tiddly 5 cell!

Our last chance so hoping & praying for the impossible!!   

Testing 7th Sept.

Love Jess xxx


----------



## tillycat (Feb 24, 2007)

GOOD LUCK JESS,

You are now officially on the 2ww 

I had 2 embies put back on wednesday and they were only a 3 cell and 4 cell.

  for some good news in september

Tillycat


----------



## Skyblue (Sep 24, 2005)

Good luck Jess - Good luck Tillycat !    

I've got 2 embies on board too and test on 5th September.

 and   to all !

Skyblue x x x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya ladies

welcome to jess P and tilly cat

  and lots of      to you both

skyblue how u doing sweetie hope that ur doing ok

louise how u feeling sweetie

jo did u manage to test this morning hun

sarah sorry to hear of your BFN 

Sukie how u doing honey     coming your way

kara welcome to you also sweetie  to you  foryour 

Tracey test date buddy how r u doing 
hope theres been no more spotting and no more peesticks!

smiling girl how r u doing hun
i am right there with you driving myself mad 
Not long for your test now sweetie stay strong

      to the ladies in the PUPO club i have missed

 to the ladies who have recently had a bfn

I am struggling a little bit now the first week i was sooo positive the last 2 or 3 days i have had many pg symptoms which keep me feeling positive but then i also keep thinking what if its just the drugs! so sending myself a little   and each day feels like about 4 days  

I am now 10 days post ec and 8 days post et and 5 days to go til the beta 

Well at that i am going to go and have another lie down ifeel i could sleep for england!
oh and scotland and wales too!

love to all
Em


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

just to let you know em, i didnt do a test. am leaving it up to fate and seeing if af comes. mad i know as ive been waiting soooooo long (14 days is a lifetime!) but if it said bfn then i wouldn have any hope left and this way i can still dream that it might happen. if that makes sense?!!


----------



## Veitchy (Dec 28, 2006)

Hiya everyone,

Em - Test day buddy I know what you mean about it making you go   I just want it to be Thursday if i get that far (last time af turned up) been reading your diary and it sounds good for you so far.

Jo - Can't belive you have not tested, but I can see what you are saying     

Sukie - Hope you are doing OK    

Hi to everyone else, I am doing OK although have had a bit more brown spotting but only a tiny amount so trying to stay positive.  On my 1st cycle af arrived on what would be this evening so hoping I get past that point this time.

Tracey XXX


----------



## Skyblue (Sep 24, 2005)

Hi Em/Heffalump

Glad you are managing to hang on in there.  Sending you tons of  hon.
Totally with you on the "everyday feels like 4 days" thing - feels so weird wishing our lives away doesn't it?  

I'm doing OK.  Managed to be very positive so far, although I'm only 6 days post EC and 3 days post ET - seems like an age until test day....!

Jo - you are so funny not testing and seeing what happens.  I can see the merits of it though - rooting for you  

I'm so glad that the sun has made an appearance again - phew.  It is so nice to get out and about a bit - getting cabin fever !!
Trying not to overdo it though - I'm feeling sooo tired too zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.

Lots of love and  to all..

Skyblue x x x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

good luck all

god i hate the 2ww already lol


----------



## tillycat (Feb 24, 2007)

At least with the lovely weather we've been able to sit outside and do nothing, rather than sitting indoors and doing nothing! .
The thought of taking it easy and doing nothing always seems lovely to start with but the novelty soon wears off hey girls1 

Remember girls _PUPO_  

Tillycat


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2007)

Girls 
    
To us all
I'm not feeling very positive at the moment so not going to bring you all down, no reason for it just starting to get a gut feeling it hasn't worked  I'm at a wedding tomorrow so I won't get on to post, but I will on Monday x Have a lovely bank holiday weekend and I hope that the time isn't going too slow


----------



## Nova (Jul 8, 2007)

Hi to all 2wwers!!!

Just to send us all lots and lots of                      

I know that it gets a bit cabin feverish this 2ww hell... But time is passing before we know it, it will be over...  At least at as others have said the sun is shining.... If nothing else that makes me smile....


XXXXXXXXXXXXXX  Nova


----------



## smiling girl (Aug 17, 2007)

hey heffalump - I'm doing ok, had cramps from wednesday evening which got stronger as the days have gone by, but they come an go??! 
However I feel strangely really positive which scares me slightly cos if i get a BFN its such a long way to fall. 

Jo - I did think about testing tomorrow but if it was BFN I would feel sooooo low, I know exactly how you feel, in a way I am scared to test and I never thought I would feel like that!

Sukie - I felt exactly the same way on my last FET, couldn't explain it, just woke up one morning and I knew it hadn't happened. Saying that the mind plays funny old tricks   . Hope tomorrow ain't too hard.

Smiling Girl xx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

smiling girl 

i feel exactly the same 

I have felt really positive until today and now i just think if its a bfn i am gonna fall from a great height

My boobies are agony tonight bles my dh he said to me would breast pads help i did have to chuckle his hearts in the right place!

oh well tomorrows another day! as they say

Have had af pains tonight so not sure whats happening and some endo type symptoms which i get when af is due so thats makng me a bit optimistic 

5 sleeps to go!

Em


----------



## smiling girl (Aug 17, 2007)

Bless your DH Heffalump, he sounds like a sweetie - whereas mine just offers to stroke them (!) if they are feling sore   
Typical man!

Keeping everything crossed for you - which kinda makes life awkward!!  

my test is due tomorrow so will probably be up at 5am trying to pee into something with one eye half open! Uh oh, the butterflies have started.

Smiling Girl xx


----------



## Veitchy (Dec 28, 2006)

Hi everyone, just thought I would let you know it looks like it is all over for us again.  This morning did a HPT and had a lovely BFP (14 days post trigger, 10dpt) but then an hour later af arrived.  I can't believe how cruel this rollercoaster is  .

Lots of       to everyone I hope you get your dream.

Tracey XXX


----------



## m1234 (Feb 3, 2007)

Oh Tracey,
I'm so sorry hun.  Sending you lots of  
Mia


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Nicky* ~ i'm really sorry to see our news hun......i did wonder about the posts! Take care of yourself 

*Sarah* ~ sorry to see your news too....many hugs 

*Tracey* ~ have you got a lot of bleeding hun? Maybe test again tomorrow or see if your clinic can give you a blood test  Take care xx
*
Hi to Smiling Girl, Skyblue, Em, Tilly and Nova* ~ hope you are all doing ok   Good luck *Smiling girl* for your test tomorrow  

*Sukie* ~ hope you are having a lovely time at the wedding.....what a fab day for it  Sending positive vibes hun 

*Kara* ~ welcome to the thread.....much luck to you and your frosties 

*Jess* ~ welcome to you too....will keep everything crossed for your frostie 

*Jo* ~ have you tested yet hun?

Any news from *Stella and Sally* today......really hope its good news for you both  

Love and luck everyone, Lizzy xxx


----------



## tillycat (Feb 24, 2007)

Tracey, sending you lots of  

Lots of    for you girls testing over the next few days

Hope you're all enjoying the  bank holiday weather,

Take care, Tillycat


----------



## smiling girl (Aug 17, 2007)

stupidly got sucked in to thinking there was the possibility of a + result. Don't know what to do from here. Am sure there must be some problems with implantation but clinic (NHS) don't do further investigations. 
  

smilin girl xx


----------



## m1234 (Feb 3, 2007)

I'm so sorry Smiling girl,
sending you lots of    Look after yourself.
Mia


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Morning

smiling girl so sorry to read of your 
 is there another clinic u could perhaps get a 2nd opinion from sometimes a new set of eyes can work wonders

Tracey thinking of you and sending you lots of       
hows the bleeding today

Mia how u doing sweetie

Tillycat, skyblue, nova, maz cleo and anyone i missed 

I have got up feeling sick again i feel so miserable just now cos i think that all the symptoms i have are the cyclogest dh just gone to the gym and asked if i wanted him to collect a clearblue on the way home i said no thanks! If i hadnt had a wee already i might have been a bit tempted but ho hum i have i think hes going as   as me 

Love to all
Em


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

OMG

now i feel scared..... just looked at lizzys list and myself and cycle buddy tracey are next up to test


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

so sorry to all those with a bfn    

i still havnt tested properly as the total amount of money i have in my purse is .... 50p! haha. so have to wait now until tues (payday) thats if af hasnt arrived by then as keep feeling like its going to show up.

em, good luck with your testing day hun. hope you managed to pee more than i did!  

love jo xxx


----------



## m1234 (Feb 3, 2007)

Em - don't be scared hun, it'll be ok.  Us PUPO girls can't win really.  You're panicking that all your symptoms could be linked to the cyclogest while I'm panicking because I haven't had a sniff of a symptom and that nothing has happened at all!  Nothing will please us except a BFP   and we're all going   waiting.

Jo - You have nerves of steel  

How are the rest of the lovely summer sensations this morning?
Mia


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2007)

Hi Just a quick one I hope you are all enjoying the bankholiday 

Tracey and Smiling girl I'm so sorry that you got      

I tested today though my official test date is not till Fri but it's been starting to do my head in  and it was a     
I know it could be to early but over the last few days I have felt it would be negative.
Back at work tomorrow so I won't have as much time to post, but I booked Thurs and Fri as holiday so will be back then, though I'm sure I'll get on in the evening to see how you are all getting on and I'll catch up properly then xx
Positive vibes to you all x x    

Sukie


----------



## m1234 (Feb 3, 2007)

Sukie - surely it's too early to test hun.  Also loads of ladies have been convinced it's negative and were wrong so please don't give up hope yet.  Sending you lots of   
Mia


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2007)

Thanks Mia I really hope I'm wrong but at least this way if it truly is a negative we have braced ourselves for it so it shouldn't come as quiet as much of a blow. I have decided that I'm going to have a look for a short break for me and DH if it is not too expensive for next weekend to surprise him with. If it is an Negative again on Thurs then I'm not giving up yet    we will hopefully have our NHS funding for our next go soon(ish) so as soon as that is ready I'll be ready to go!
Good luck Hunnie I really hope you get a BFP  

Sukie x


----------



## tillycat (Feb 24, 2007)

_sukie_ , naughty naughty!
I'm sure you've just tested too early and when it comes to your actual test date you could still get the BFP you've been dreaming of  

Sending lots of   to you girls who've had yet more dissapointment with your results, and lots of     for us girls still on this rollercoaster ride of emotions.

Enjoy the bank holiday girls,  never give up on the dream 

Tillycat


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi everyone im back form Euro disney at last   Had a fantastic time and pleased to report that esterday i got a            

We are so happy about it but also still very nervous. I have a scan booked for the 14th sept to make sure its not an ectopic.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

sorry for your bfn's girls it suck

for those that have tested early things can changed

sallyanne well done on your bfp

i don't feel anything had a few pains but have had these all along


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hi ya,

well i woke up this morning to some brown spotting which is gradually getting heavier and turning pink. trying to stay positive but i'm   and feel like its all over. How can this happen when i am only half way through the 2ww this was my biggest fear as i spot every month sometimes as early as day 21. I just dont thik i can cope with a week of this.


Cleo xxxxxxxxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

cleo 

i hope the spotting stops hunni


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Cleo hunni i hope you are ok     It could be implantation hun dont give up hope.

Tracey tr not to worry about the negitive test hun there is plenty of time for it to change


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya girls

wow we summer sensations dont have much willpower do we

Sally fab news on the official 
lovely ticker sweetie

Sukie sweetie its still really early to test sweetie try and hold out until friday if you can honey
keeping everything crossed for you

Tracey how r u doing

Mia how r u doing

 to anyone i missed got to start dinner in a while as dh is on nights tonight

love to all
Emxx


----------



## snic (Oct 18, 2006)

It looks as though it is all over for me too! My official test date is Friday but I woke up bleeding very heavily and it hasn't stoped all day. Test was negative too. Very disappointed but will try again in January. Good luck to eveyone else.
Snic
xx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hi all,

my spotting has now turned to red and so i'm pretty sure that its all over, i cna't beleive its all over so early. I called my clinic for advice and all they said was carry on as normal til your test date. I was so upset that i couldn't say anything, but i'm going to call again. Why does this hapen every month?? I am so annoyed, it seems like IVF was a waste of time cos i can do this every month on my own. I at least wnated to get to test day.

Love Cleo


----------



## Veitchy (Dec 28, 2006)

Cleo -  I am so sorry hun.

Snic - I have responded to you on the SS thread, take care.

Em - How are you doing not long to go now.

Hope everyone else is doing ok.

I did another HPT this morning and got an immediate strong BFP, but still bleeding and this morning there was some red blood although it has now gone back to brown blood.  Also feel very bloated and uncomfortable this evening.  I am going to my clinic tomorrow for a blood test to see what that tells us.

Tracey XXX


----------



## Skyblue (Sep 24, 2005)

Hi all

I'm rooting for all of you who are are having such a tough time at the moment.  I hope with all my heart that your AFs haven't arrived, and that your BFNs are not for real, and that all will come good with BFPs.    This IF lark is just the worst.

I've had a lovely weekend, and the days have gone nice and quickly which all you 2wws will appreciate  
So sad that we wish our lives away isn't it?!

I'm going to go into work tomorrow (but not doing a lot - taking it very very easy)  - and actually looking forward to it   - at least it will break the week up  

Right gotta get cracking on dinner - sending you all loads of love and    

Skyblue x x x


----------



## wishingangel22 (Mar 19, 2007)

Hi girls I'm hoping I can join you for a short while. I'm in need of advice and to know people are in the same situation or know how I'm feeling.
Well about me.. I am 23 and have been ttc for 2 years now.The doctor took blood tests for 2 months and said I wasn't releasing egss. Then he gave me Clomid and told me to take it for 3 months, but gave me no monitoring what so ever. I took the Clomid for 3 months and did temp charting for the first month which confirmed ovulation. I did not get pregnant in these 3 months. I then got refered to the fertility hospital which I have had my first appointment for already. 
So this is my first cycle of not taking Clomid, can anyone tell me if your cycle changes at all on your first cycle of not taking it?
I am currently on CD39.. my cycles before clomid were 35 days, and on clomid they were 26-31 days.
I always get sore bbs 1 week before af arrives and so far not even the slightest aching at all! I had 1 week last week of lots of cm and running to the loo 3 times an hour, along with constipation and wind.. but now it all seems to have gone. I feel rather calm which is unusual for me. But I tested on Tuesday and tested today (bank hol mon) and both were bfn's.
Was just wondering if anyone has any advice on whether they think I am preg or if it is because I am off the clomid that I am late?

Sorry its such a long post. I wish you all the best of luck to your bfp's.

Skyblue - I'm glad your looking forward to going into work tomorrow because I'm sure not lol.
Veitchy - I hope everything works out for you huni x
Cleo - I really hope this isn't the end for you hun

Sorry to anyone I've not wrote to, I'm new to all this and can't remember too many names xx


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

af hasnt arrived yet so did a test but BFN


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Smiling Girl* ~ i'm really sorry to see your news and I hope you can find some answers 

*Snic* ~ sorry to see you've had bleeding too......have you spoken to your clinic hun?

*Cleo* ~ how are you doing today? Hope the bleeding has eased up for you  

*Jo* ~ so sorry you got a BFN......can you have a chat with your clinic/doctor, see what's going on? Take care 

*Tracey* ~ boy you're all going through it at the moment! Good luck for your blood test tomorrow  

*Em* ~ thats a good day to test, it's my doggy's birthday  Not long now.......keeping fingers and toes crossed  

*WishingAngel* ~ i can't really help you hun as I never had Clomid.....you might want to try asking on the Clomid board  I'm sure someone can help you there  Lots of luck to you though.....when will you test again?

*Sukie* ~ aw hun, your way too early.....there's loads of time for that result to change  
*
Hi Mia, Tilly, Kara and Skyblue* ~ hope the 2ww isn't driving you too bananas!

*Sally* ~ congratulations, fab news to come home with. Hope you had a lovely time amd much luck for your scan 

Take care all,

Love and luck, *Lizzy* xxx


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

wishingangel come join us on the clomid thread xxx


----------



## Veitchy (Dec 28, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Just a quick update, my HCG has come back as 92 at 14 days post EC, I thought this was OK but the clinic say it is a little low so now have to wait to see whether my levels increase by Thursday.  The good news though is that the bleeding seems to have slowed right down.

Hope everyone else is doing OK.

Tracey XXX


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2007)

Tracey I'm glad that the bleeding has eased  I hope the levels keep rising  

Snic I'm so sorry hunnie, did you speak to the clinic    

Cleo I'm really sorry too    

Jo Sorry you got a BFN   

Em, Mia, Skyblue, Tilly and Kara     

I'm staying away from the sticks until Thurs 

Sukie


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Can I join you ..cos I am going stir crazy and my mate Sukie is on here already   .. was hoping to have Tesco deliver some digital tests tonight but somehow they seem to have been missed off the order and I didn't notice ..it must have happened online   so although I was going to test tomorrow now I am not..unless I take a sample to work in a sample bottle and get a test on the way to work..but part of me is saying wait until thursday and then I am off work and if negative I can blub in peace ..but so want it to be a  

Lots of          to everyone.. 

I have been feeling really dizzy today but I have had it once before and got a negative test so not reading much into that ...and have had AF type cramps/twinges all through the 2ww this time.. so if not preggars then the drugs are obviously doing something to the ovaries !
Cat x


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

welcome cat... seems like us clomid girlies are taking over this thread    

good luck for thurs, really dont think taking a sample to work tomorrow would be a good idea! have images of you spilling it on the desk or something   

     sukie and cat 

hi to everyone else xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Ha ha Jo ..well you obviously havn't heard my accident story when I tried doing opk's at work   umm I ended up having to go and buy some more trousers and underwear as slipped whilst doing it     the indiginities of ttc!
Cat x


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

only you hey cat!  

im excited for you for thurs, its all looking good for you


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Ooh found some more preg tests ones I got ages ago off e-bay so may well test in the morning anyway ..I have enough to test every day lol..
Cat x


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

for me  
Cat x


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Cat when is your official test day?? It might be too early to get a positive result yet hun


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2007)

Cat Wait till Fri and test again it could still happen


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Tracey ~ really pleased that the bleeding has eased up hun........all the luck in the world for your blood test tomorrow  

Sukie ~ how are you feeling hun? Much luck for tomorrow  

Cat ~ hi there....welcome to the thread  What day do you test and I'll add you to the list  Ok, just seen your other post, shall i put you down for Friday. Hope todays test was wrong hun 

Em ~ huge luck for you tomorrow too  

Take care all, Lizzy xxx


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2007)

Hi Lizzy I'm fine thanks not feeling too confident but have been having a few strange pains inside so who knows  I hope you are well


----------



## kasey (Aug 8, 2007)

hi everyone
tested today and    

i wasnt hopefull though throughout the 2ww as i has servere pms symptoms 
not looking forward to starting all over again,esp as i found out today that the couple i donated to also got a  
feels i went through so much, and would of hoped at least they would of got a bfp

feel very sad for them , 
anyway, good luck to everyone else on the 2ww, hope you all get


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Hi Ladies ..I will test on friday but it would be a miracle to get a positive now.. 

Thanks for you lovely support tho girls x
Cat x


----------



## Betty1 (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi

BFN for me - started af last night.  So disappointed-felt so positive about it this time but now just feel numb.

Sending   and good luck to others and lots of hugs for others with BFN 

Betty


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

definitely bfn for me. af arrived during the night


----------



## Lynn08 (Feb 8, 2007)

Hi Girls

Was wondering if I could join you. I had ET yesterday and test on 11 September. Looking forward to getting to know you all.  

Take care.  

Lynn xx


----------



## Veitchy (Dec 28, 2006)

Only just got the call and my levels have gone from 92 to............ 288!!!!! I am pregnant  

Can't quite believe it and the bleeding has stopped.

Tracey XXX


----------



## tillycat (Feb 24, 2007)

Sending lots of   to you girls who've had  , life can seem so cruel to us ttc ladies at times 

Good luck to those of us still on the   , sending you all lots of     

I'm off on holiday tomorrow  to the Lake District  for 4 days, so it should be a nice relaxing break in the 2nd week of this drawnout 2WW! , then 2 days after i get home i'll be testing .

Hopefully i'll come back to some good news from you girls, hope we can fulfill our dreams   

Tillycat


----------



## tillycat (Feb 24, 2007)

_[fly]CONGRATULATIONS [/fly]_ Tracey,

At last some more good news for our thread, a  for you, well done

      

Tillcat


----------



## smeghead (Jul 2, 2007)

Sending lots of    to those of you who got   we also had a   on the 18th August our 1st IVF treatment and we were devastated, but time is a great healer (and it does take time) To those who got    sending you    .  We have our review appointment in 2 weeks and we will go for another IVF (self-funded) and then we will call it a day and get on with the rest of our life and explore other options (adoption).

Lots of sprinkles of    to everyone and keeping my  for everyone who hasn't tested yet.

Love Louise x


----------



## Skyblue (Sep 24, 2005)

YAY Tracey - I'm still smiling (just posted on the Summer Sensations thread) - you must totally be on   
Such fantastic news my love.

Sending HUGE HUGS to those of you who have BFNs to deal with - it is the pits..........  Look after yourselves and your DH/DPs x

Welcome to the tread Lynn and wishing you all the best for your 2ww.

Had a good(ish) day today.  Went into work which was good as takes my mind off the dreaded 2ww.  Very weird though as my  AF pains (which I seem to have had on and off since ET) got even worse today and I had one pain which took my breath away, was like a "shooting" sensation through my pelvis - weird feeling.  Knicker-checking has started with a vengeance (!) and just a but of white cm (sorry TMI) which took my by surprise.  Very scared as it was this day on my last cycles that I started spotting so trying to continue to retain the PMA !!

Lots of love to all my fellow 2wws.  Here's to lots of lovely BFPs 

Skyblue x x x


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

AF arrived for me this afternoon so all over for this cycle ..but as I had a BFN yesterday I was prepared for it and got my blubbing over with yesterday..now keen to have a better go at it this time..

Good luck to everyone..and congratulations Tracey that is fab news..heres to a happy and healthy 9 months.
~Cat x


----------



## m1234 (Feb 3, 2007)

Evening ladies,
Quick question.  Reading posts on FF I was under the impression that cyclogest can delay AF, however when I googled cyclogest side effects it said that it is far more likely to make AF come early than late.  For those who have done tx before with a BFN did you find that AF came before or after you tested?
Mia


----------



## Veitchy (Dec 28, 2006)

Hi Mia,

I think this changes from person to person on my 1st cycle which was a BFN af arrived before test date so Cyclogest did not hold it off but for many women it does and it is only after they stop that af arrives.

Good luck for tomorrow hun.

Tracey XXX


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya girls

Just popping in to say after a rollercoaster 2 days after peeing on a stick and getting a bfn

Today i had my beta and its 

My levels are 109 at day 14 post ec

still in shock

Em


----------



## m1234 (Feb 3, 2007)

Morning ladies,

Well, I did the deed this morning and it's a   for me.  I'm so excited I'm shaking!  Good luck to all the others that are still to test.  Sending you lots of  

Mia


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Mia 

Congratulations honey 

So pleased to read your post

I identify with the shaking  

 to all our other testing ladies today

(mazv, sukie, snic and anyone i missed)

love Em


----------



## Veitchy (Dec 28, 2006)

Mia, Congratulations hun that is great news           

Tracey XXX


----------



## Skyblue (Sep 24, 2005)

Mia, Mia, Mia !

That is fantastic news !!

  

Skyblue x x x


----------



## Nova (Jul 8, 2007)

Hi everyone

Not posted on here for a bit... well my 2ww has gone well but starting to think not worked as still had no symptons.. I know you don't have to have them but that happened last time too... Do people really get a BFP and have no spotting  oh well maybe i am just doing a self protection thing... Well test day Thursday, but cycle day is Monday... We will have to wait and see...    

Well done to all those ladies with BFP's !!!!

Mia- sent you a pm!! Well done hun, so pleased for you!!!   
And hugs    for all thoses with a BFN

And                        
to all those still waiting!!!!

Nova


----------



## Skyblue (Sep 24, 2005)

Hi Nova

I've had absolutely no symptoms either not a sausage...........  It is disconcerting when others are but hey ho - we'll see next week won't we?

Wishing you all the luck in the world.    

Skyblue x x x


----------



## m1234 (Feb 3, 2007)

No symptoms and no spotting for me either Nova  
Mia


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Congratulations Mia!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

A definate BFN for me, af arrived full on in the night.

love and luck to all Cleo xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Just popped on to say congrats to all the BFP's,  seems to be a load of them!! Very encouraging hope Oct is a good month too!! ( thats when I get ET )     hugs for the BFN's  

Good luck everyone


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Kasey, Betty, Nicky, Cat, Cleo and Jo* ~ so sorry to see your news, really so many BFNs. Not fair at all 

*Lynn* ~ welcome to the thread 

*Tilly* ~ have a lovely time.......i love the Lake District 

*Nova and Skyblue* ~ honestly lots of ladies have got BFPs with no symptoms at all.....fingers crossed for you both  

*Kizzymouse* ~ good luck for your cycle....see you here soon 

*Sukie* ~ any news from you hun?

*Snic and Maz* ~ hope you got good news too  

*Mia, Em and Tracey* ~ fabulous....congratulations 

Love and luck everyone, *Lizzy* xxx


----------



## snic (Oct 18, 2006)

I am not sure if you saw my post last Monday but my AF came only 9 days into the 2WW. All over for us I am afraid.  

Congrats to everyone who has got their BFP!

S


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

New home this way.....

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=109831.0


----------

